# The Fifth Avenue Reissue & the AE CEO Speaks to AAAC



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Just stumbled across these. Very nice. Site says they're a revival of an old model:

=

Anyone know why they're $46 cheaper than the PA oxfords? Both are listed as being made from calfskin.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

The "Classics" collection, including the MacNeil, Strand, Fifth Avenue and one other(it just doesn't come to mind right now), are being sold at an introductory price right now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^AE's version of an "economic stimulus plan", perchance(!)?


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

AE has also apparently cut quality. I examined a few pairs at the store recently- 
I'm concerned that they have gone to a synthetic insole, the stitching in the sole channel on some of the shoes I looked at was quite sloppy. One paie's top sticthing was crooked... rubber heels that looked a little cheap.

I hope that I saw just a few bad pairs but it gives me pause.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cary-Is it possible you were looking at the AE by Allen Edmonds? I have been curious about that line. 
Any style in particular that looked bad?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Isn't the Fifth Avenue properly a "punchcap"? I think a quarter brogue has more broguing--on the order of the discontinued Benton, for instance.

I have a pair of Strands on order. I'll comment if I perceive a diminution of quality when I get them.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Anthony660 said:


> Cary-Is it possible you were looking at the AE by Allen Edmonds? I have been curious about that line.
> Any style in particular that looked bad?


No- it was a few pairs of regular Allen-Edmonds. I did see a pair of STrands that looked nicely put together. Overall- just looks they they are cutting corners a bit like most.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Isn't the Fifth Avenue properly a "punchcap"? I think a quarter brogue has more broguing--on the order of the discontinued Benton, for instance.


Hmmm . . . my impression is that a punch-cap means a shoe with decorative perfing on the toe cap itself, or in other words a half-brogue.

FWIW: On p. 101 of _Clothes and the Man, _Flusser shows an illustration of a cap-toe oxford with perfing on the toe seam and the heel-counter seam but no perfing (punching) on the toe cap, and calls it "The plain cap-toe brogue." Below on the same page, he shows a drawing of an oxford with perfing on the toe cap and on the vamp seam and heel-counter seam. This he calls "The perforated cap-toe brogue," and in the block of text just below that calls it "the medallion cap-toe."

Alden calls the shoe in its range that corresponds to the AE Fifth Ave a "Perf Tip Bal[moral]" and its half-brogue offering a "Medallion Tip Bal[moral]."

But then again, Alden calls all the dress lace-ups in its range "oxfords" even if they are derbies (or "bluchers" if you prefer to honor that strange but strangely effective Prussian marshal when discussing footwear). In fact, Alden even has shoes it calls "blucher oxfords" (!) so perhaps we should look to Alden for excellent US-made shoes but not nomenclatural clarity.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Cary Grant said:


> No- it was a few pairs of regular Allen-Edmonds. I did see a pair of STrands that looked nicely put together. Overall- just looks they they are cutting corners a bit like most.


I don't see how you can make the leap from looking at a couple of pairs that didn't look right to you, to the company as a whole is "cutting corners"


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> I don't see how you can make the leap from looking at a couple of pairs that didn't look right to you, to the company as a whole is "cutting corners"


The "obvious" steps are

1) they've replaced the leather insole with a black synthetic insole that based on every similar insole I've seen will never last as long.

2) the old partial-leather heel is gone (has been for a while) and the heel's I looked at were rough around the edges- looking like something hurried off an assembly line- there was extrusion rubber still remaining on the edge of one.

3) out of five new shoes, three had stitching in the welt/channel that actually veered briefly out of the channel. Statisically not a % in AE's favor, especially as the shoes were different models.

4) I didn't mention the shoes with edge dressing streaked across the bottom of the sole.

A couple of years ago- these obvious visual defects would have made these "seconds".

As I have said before in other threads, I am a fan of AE's but these recent experiences give me pause. Ever since Goldner Hawn bought them, I do wonder what their business pressures are.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree. I have seen a marked change in Allen-Edmonds direction since the company came under new ownership. 

Over the years I've owned half a dozen pairs of AEs, with four pairs in current rotation -- shell MacNeils, brown Byrons, chili Byrons, and black Berkleys (yes, that's how AE spelled it -- they're classic black calf dress oxfords no longer in production, though oddly enough AE seems to have recycled the name at some point for another AE model bearing no resemblance to mine whatsoever). They are all very high quality shoes, sturdy and comfortable, well worth what I paid for them. 

But when I look at AE's current production standards, and the styles of each successive cycle of new models that move AE further away from a classic businessman's dress shoe line and closer to a young man's trendy mall "dress casual" footwear brand, I am convinced that I should do everything I can to take care of the shoes I've got now, because they're the last AEs I expect to buy if the company continues down this regrettable path.

The good news is, shoes like Aldens and pre-acquisition AEs can easily last 20 years or more with proper care -- theoretically, I'm set up for life, or at least till the time when I can ditch the shoe brush and just live in the pair of plain beige Reeboks they issue you when you hit 60, apparently. The bad news is, with fewer and fewer respectable choices for the younger man just now assembling a wardrobe, there will be even more jackasses walking around in black duckbills. A victimless crime, I suppose. But still.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Greetings! First an introduction, I'm Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. They've encouraged us to focus on taking our quality assurance to an even higher level, and we've set a strategic imperative for 2009 of doing just that. Rarely over the years, the company has changed things in an effort to improve look or feel and not succeeded. An example was our move to a black insole from our traditional oak version. The initial black insole was a slightly different material that some felt took time to break in. We changed it to a more pliable version in response. The other instance during the past couple of years was our new 00 last. The balmoral styles on that last can be tight for a high-instep foot (the bluchers work better for that foot-type) and the toplines around the ankle of those styles have tended to become wavy after time in the box or on display in stores without shoe trees. We've re-designed that part of the last to deal with both issues. 

I'm glad to read that you're giving the Strand a try. The Strand is one of my personal favorite styles. We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer.

I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings! First an introduction, I'm Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. They've encouraged us to focus on taking our quality assurance to an even higher level, and we've set a strategic imperative for 2009 of doing just that. Rarely over the years, the company has changed things in an effort to improve look or feel and not succeeded. An example was our move to a black insole from our traditional oak version. The initial black insole was a slightly different material that some felt took time to break in. We changed it to a more pliable version in response. The other instance during the past couple of years was our new 00 last. The balmoral styles on that last can be tight for a high-instep foot (the bluchers work better for that foot-type) and the toplines around the ankle of those styles have tended to become wavy after time in the box or on display in stores without shoe trees. We've re-designed that part of the last to deal with both issues.
> 
> I'm glad to read that you're giving the Strand a try. The Strand is one of my personal favorite styles. We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Well then I am going to give you a piece of my mind. Thanks for cutting the price on your recrafting. I truly appreciate that. I love your shoes.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings! First an introduction, I'm Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. They've encouraged us to focus on taking our quality assurance to an even higher level, and we've set a strategic imperative for 2009 of doing just that. Rarely over the years, the company has changed things in an effort to improve look or feel and not succeeded. An example was our move to a black insole from our traditional oak version. The initial black insole was a slightly different material that some felt took time to break in. We changed it to a more pliable version in response. The other instance during the past couple of years was our new 00 last. The balmoral styles on that last can be tight for a high-instep foot (the bluchers work better for that foot-type) and the toplines around the ankle of those styles have tended to become wavy after time in the box or on display in stores without shoe trees. We've re-designed that part of the last to deal with both issues.
> 
> I'm glad to read that you're giving the Strand a try. The Strand is one of my personal favorite styles. We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Paul,

Thanks for the informative first post. I own about 40 pairs of Allen Edmonds and love the fact that they are quality, American made products.

I think the timeless classics re-introduction was a great way to recenter and refocus your company on its key customer base and I am looking forward to the summer additions you hinted at. 
Any chance of a BROWN/TAN & white balmoral spectator being issued in the summer?

Also, do you have any plans to reintroduce your classic balmoral captoe boots for the fall/winter? I know that those would be extremely popular with the members here.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The president and CEO of A-E coming on my humble thread? . . . pretty cool.

All hail the power of "Ask Andy"!:aportnoy:


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reactions. We are in fact working to re-center the company (a great way to put it - thanks). I came over here last August after being on the board for 2 years. I was concerned that we had been taking our styling away from our core and leaving many dedicated customers off to the side. The Timeless Classics are the first step in re-energizing our great customer base. I can't wait for you to see what we have in store for the rest of 2009. The shoe by my profile is the Presidio, one of a new line of dress welts that will have a highest quality rubber sole made by St. Moritz. They're on a new last with a bit of a bump on the toe that is classic American with a touch of Euro flair. They'll be intro'd at Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale. We also will come out with new rugged casual shoes, including a great boot (because you asked). It'll have a mocc-toe, though, not a cap toe. We'll look to that in another season.

The ae Crosstown Collection is primarily for the first-time Allen Edmonds buyer - with younger styling at a lower price. Still, they've only been out for a few weeks and already we've had a number of long time customers buy a pair (particularly the Georgetown penny) for evenings and weekends. They're incredibly light and comfortable. Careful on the sizing - they run long and many guys, especially sizes 10 and up, are buying them down a half size.

As for joining this thread...I'm having fun. I appreciate the feedback.

P.S. By the way, our heels have not changed. We use the same rubber AE heel on our dress welts in calfskin for years and years. Our cordovan shoes have the leather heel with the rubber slice on the outside back, but only the cordovans. Maybe that's the difference cited in a previous entry...


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Thanks for your reactions. We are in fact working to re-center the company (a great way to put it - thanks). I came over here last August after being on the board for 2 years. I was concerned that we had been taking our styling away from our core and leaving many dedicated customers off to the side. The Timeless Classics are the first step in re-energizing our great customer base. I can't wait for you to see what we have in store for the rest of 2009. The shoe by my profile is the Presidio, one of a new line of dress welts that will have a highest quality rubber sole made by St. Moritz. They're on a new last with a bit of a bump on the toe that is classic American with a touch of Euro flair. They'll be intro'd at Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale. We also will come out with new rugged casual shoes, including a great boot (because you asked). It'll have a mocc-toe, though, not a cap toe. We'll look to that in another season.
> 
> The ae Crosstown Collection is primarily for the first-time Allen Edmonds buyer - with younger styling at a lower price. Still, they've only been out for a few weeks and already we've had a number of long time customers buy a pair (particularly the Georgetown penny) for evenings and weekends. They're incredibly light and comfortable. Careful on the sizing - they run long and many guys, especially sizes 10 and up, are buying them down a half size.
> 
> ...


Ok. We are all for the recentering. So if you poked around a bit, you know most (many) of the folks on board here think rubber soles are anethema. I am one for sure. The Presidio pictured by your profile has a very nice look--I wanted to run out and buy it. What are you going to do for those of us who have been there and done that with the rubber soles. I just sent my second pair back to be recrafted leather, but I won't buy rubber soles today.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

I meant to address a couple other questions/comments. The recrafting promotion right now is our attempt to say thanks and offer something of value during this tough economy to as many of our longtime customers as possible. It was the brainchild of our new head of marketing - a great guy with a lot of experience you can see as our website develops further. 

We do have a terrific brown and white spectator for you this summer. I've got a sample of them in my office. It's in the BelAir style. Here's the link to a photo. If you prefer it in another style (the McAllister or McClain) we'd be happy to make it for you.

=


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Anathema*

The Timeless Classics are all leather bottomed shoes. We have other new styles coming out on the leather bottom models as well. We remain completely committed to staying classic and also brining out new styles with leather. The Executive rubber bottom is worthy of your consideration when it comes out, though. It's a far far cry from the competition's typical rubber or even our Crosstown version. We needed to compete in rubber bottoms - people devoted to leather are fewer all the time, Still, the Executives are classic dress shoes and you won't be able to tell the bottom isn't leather unless you hold it up close. The look will be the same. I prefer leather too, though. I'm not trying to convert you, just let you know that I think you'll be impressed by these shoes.

Cheers.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like the timeless collection; I have a pair of Fifth Ave. in black on order through Harry Rosen (I'm in Canada). I had to order through them to avoid the duty and terrible exchange rate. 

Nevertheless, once I get them and am satisfied--as I am sure I will be--I'll be getting a pair of Sohos or Weybridges.

Luckily there is still plenty of snow and salt here so I can't wear them yet anyways, doesn't make the waiting any easier though.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I have for a long time been a defender of AEs against some Americans who consider them too commonplace and plain. 

About 6 months or so ago I was saying to AlanC that the old models like the Fifth Avenue were really something very special. He managed to get hold a pair (new old stock, IIRC). So, I am really pleased to see these American Classics revived. International buyers love AE because they are like the Chrysler or Empire State building: pieces of true Americana. The Park Avenue remains one of my favourites, despite owning plenty of Lobbs, and Edward Greens. 

The only thing that I really would love to see is an American made premier line that is on-par with the old level of quality you used to see on AEs. On this older pair of Park Avenues I own, you can see wheeling, the sole edge is trimmed closer, and the stitching is much finer than on current AE:



The stitching is as fine as on any Edward Green I own. AlanC's old stock pair appeared to be made just as well. 

I do wish that AE would make the most of the great tradition in American shoemaking they have behind them. The weight of tradition AE has behind it is something no amount of money can buy, and gives the company a unique identity that differentiates it from all of the English and Italian shoes out there. Nobody in Japan is going to buy an Italian made AE, but people everywhere identify with genuine tradition and quality. I have heard that there is reluctance to make to the level of quality of ye olde because of cost. However, you don't want to be competing in the market of masses of cheap Chinese shoes out there. Aldens have a cult following in Germany and Japan because they are seen as Classical Americana - and it is to this market AE should aim.

I would dearly love to see classic AEs models being made to a higher grade of manufacture: better quality skins, finer stitching, wheeling, and a closer trimmed edge. Maybe even channel stitching on the soles.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> I meant to address a couple other questions/comments. The recrafting promotion right now is our attempt to say thanks and offer something of value during this tough economy to as many of our longtime customers as possible. It was the brainchild of our new head of marketing - a great guy with a lot of experience you can see as our website develops further.
> 
> We do have a terrific brown and white spectator for you this summer. I've got a sample of them in my office. It's in the BelAir style. Here's the link to a photo. If you prefer it in another style (the McAllister or McClain) we'd be happy to make it for you.
> 
> =


Thanks for the fast response on the spectator question.

At the risk of beating a dead horse, a captoe balmoral winter DRESS boot would be a tremendous seller for you. No American company makes this style of boot anymore; you would have a total lock on the market. If you search this board, you will find dozens of threads on this subject with members lamenting their inability to readily buy this style of boot.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been impressed by AE for reviving some of the old styles. Many of the new styles I've see released in the past few years I find quite inelegant. I noticed someone wearing a 3-eyelet blucher a few months ago and I noticed the AE logo on the bottom. It would be nice to see that shoe revived.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> AE's version of an "economic stimulus plan", perchance(!)?


Well, if it is, it isn't a bad one either. In times of economic difficulty things that are here-today-gone-tomorrow don't do well. However, things that are represent good old fashioned quality retain their value. In sobering times, I am pleased that AE are doing some serious soul searching to discover they have classic styles in their catalogue that helped them weather the Great Depression. In similar fashion, I hope that the true classics like the Fifth Avenue and Park Avenue will pull them through the World Financial Crisis too.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> At the risk of beating a dead horse, a captoe balmoral winter DRESS boot would be a tremendous seller for you. No American company makes this style of boot anymore; you would have a total lock on the market. If you search this board, you will find dozens of threads on this subject with members lamenting their inability to readily buy this style of boot.


I contributed greatly to the balmoral boot craze on the internet. How well such a dress boot would do in general I can't say, however, I bet you that at some point in the last 80 years, AE would have certainly offered such a model. They were pretty common at the time the Park Avenue was introduced. It wouldn't be that hard to pull on old pattern out of the archives.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings! First an introduction, I'm Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. They've encouraged us to focus on taking our quality assurance to an even higher level, and we've set a strategic imperative for 2009 of doing just that. Rarely over the years, the company has changed things in an effort to improve look or feel and not succeeded. An example was our move to a black insole from our traditional oak version. The initial black insole was a slightly different material that some felt took time to break in. We changed it to a more pliable version in response. The other instance during the past couple of years was our new 00 last. The balmoral styles on that last can be tight for a high-instep foot (the bluchers work better for that foot-type) and the toplines around the ankle of those styles have tended to become wavy after time in the box or on display in stores without shoe trees. We've re-designed that part of the last to deal with both issues.
> 
> I'm glad to read that you're giving the Strand a try. The Strand is one of my personal favorite styles. We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Dear Paul,

I got my Strands yesterday evening and thought they were beautiful. Because of the complaints in this forum and in others that A-E's "ain't what they used to be," especially in the post-Stollenwerk era, I examined them in close comparison with a pair of Byrons in dark brown I've had for about 4 1/2 years. As far as stitching and overall workmanship went, I could discern no difference between the new shoes and the older ones. The only difference I noticed was that the leather on the older shoes seemed a little more soft and pliable. I don't know if that is because the older shoe has been worn a number of times (although not very many) or if you are using a different grade of leather. I much preferred the color of the dark brown Strands, which was much darker, richer and less "chocolate-y" than the dark brown Byrons. Please don't discontinue the Timeless Classics too soon--I'd like to add a pair of McAllisters in walnut to my extensive wardrobe of A-E shoes in the not too distant, the ol' exchequer permitting.

I shall be wearing the Strands for the first time at Andy's get-together at the South Coast Bloomingdales tomorrow evening.

Thank you for your courage and candor in joining this discussion.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

In all the excitement I forgot to send out a greeting. Welcom Paul. You are like a sports god talking to his fans here. Tell your marketing Veep he is spot on and I am happy he thought up the program. Just to validate, I sent one pair back and then saw you dropped the price and sent another pair back. Had you not dropped the price, probably would have waited. Can you do a special order of the Presidio with a leather bottom? (Sorry to beat the Shell Cordovan--I know, bad joke but I would buy them if I can get them that way.)


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Because of the complaints in this forum and in others that A-E's "ain't what they used to be," especially in the post-Stollenwerk era, I examined them in close comparison with a pair of Byrons in dark brown I've had for about 4 1/2 years. As far as stitching and overall workmanship went, I could discern no difference between the new shoes and the older ones. The only difference I noticed was that the leather on the older shoes seemed a little more soft and pliable.


Unfortunately, there is no doubt that my old stock PAs are made to a higher grade than my more recently made pair. This is photographic proof:

You will never see that wheeling on a current AE model.

I examined my older pair more carefully and it appears that the stitching that is normally visible over the wheeling has been concealed inside a channel. You can see this on the above photograph. The stitching becomes visible again only towards the heel of the shoe. The edge of the sole is trimmed about 2-3mm closer to the edge than my modern pair of PAs. There can be absolutely no question that the construction is more refined on the older shoe.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

I'm wearing my new Strands right now and love them. I'm also VERY happy to see AE officially represented here!


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Cap Toe Boot*

Thanks very much for the suggestions. We are actually bringing wheeling back to the Executive line of shoes we'll introduce this summer (the Presidio that I have pictured is an example). I like the added elegance of wheeling myself.

If anyone knows the name of the cap toe boot we once sold, please let me know. We'll also look through our catalogues from years gone by....


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestions. We are actually bringing wheeling back to the Executive line of shoes we'll introduce this summer (the Presidio that I have pictured is an example). I like the added elegance of wheeling myself.
> 
> If anyone knows the name of the cap toe boot we once sold, please let me know. We'll also look through our catalogues from years gone by....


Dear Paul

I believe you are referring *Brantley Balmoral Boots, *yes please bring them back.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what wheeling is?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

laufer said:


> Dear Paul
> 
> I believe you are referring *Brantley Balmoral Boots, *yes please bring them back.


Oh yeah, I could go for that.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

*AllenEdmondsCEO*

Thank you for your involvement; and for the Timeless Classics. I for one really appreciate the return to what I consider the best last and styles.

Would it pushing it too much to bring your attention to the following idea:

Mr. L has a long history of informing and entertaining people on a fairly broad spectrum. His personal loyalty to AE and his wealth of personal experience with and knowledge of the brand has sold many pairs of shoes for your fine company. Mr. L has received many personal and professional kudos, but I think this would really be a "fitting" :icon_smile_wink: nod to him.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

ksinc said:


> *AllenEdmondsCEO*
> 
> Thank you for your involvement; and for the Timeless Classics. I for one really appreciate the return to what I consider the best last and styles.
> 
> ...


In response to that petition, as you may recall, A-E gave me a very nice pair of custom spectators. Unfortunately, I don't have a digital camera, and neither my boy nor I had the know-how to post pictures of them, for which omission I am doomed to eternal razzing on Style Forum. Maybe one of these days we'll finally get around to it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> In response to that petition, as you may recall, A-E gave me a very nice pair of custom spectators. Unfortunately, I don't have a digital camera, and neither my boy nor I had the know-how to post pictures of them, for which omission I am doomed to eternal razzing on Style Forum. Maybe one of these days we'll finally get around to it.


Oh, they did? I didn't know that! 

They could still name it after you! :icon_smile_wink:

Yes; we must see pics! Maybe a photo essay ... _Spectators and_ _Swensons_. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Can we start a post called: Ask the Allen-Edmonds CEO? I know there are better things a CEO has to do than answer my silly questions and read my comments...

(but let me slip in a comment) -- hire someone from the Forum here to shoot pictures of the AE shoes for the catalogs and Web site. Historically the AE pictures in the catalogs leave a lot to be desired.

I've worn AE shoes for many, many years and have 4 new pairs of AEs just waiting to come out this spring. I've had them in the office all winter so as not to wear them in the rain and snow.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

laufer said:


> Dear Paul
> 
> I believe you are referring *Brantley Balmoral Boots, *yes please bring them back.


Park Aves with major-league ankle support--you've gotta love it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

QuestForReason said:


> Can someone explain to me what wheeling is?


I believe it's the track-like marking (a series of parallel impressions, really) along the top surface of the sole where it protrudes from beneath the shoe's upper in the pic that Sator posted.

It can be made with the topmost of the tools shown here:


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks! I kind of thought that was what it was.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

laufer said:


> Dear Paul
> 
> I believe you are referring *Brantley Balmoral Boots, *yes please bring them back.


This is exactly the model I was referring to in my post. These are perfect.

Simple captoe BALMORAL dress boot - truly ELEGANT with sleek, narrow clipped welt with Vibram outsole, beautiful. 
Refined enough for the office but will take on the slush and sleet during the winter commute.

Yes, bring these back and I will buy three pairs.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

laufer said:


>


Those aren't balmoral boots: they don't have a balmoral seam that makes them galosh Oxfords.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome AE CEO to the forum. You have some loyal and knowledgeable customers on this forum. I have between 35-40 pairs of AE's and would like to add that balmoral boot to my collection.

There was reference made to a promotion on recrafting. Could we have more information about that?


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Sator said:


> Those aren't balmoral boots: they don't have a balmoral seam that makes them galosh Oxfords.


I will defer to your technical expertise but these are close enough and (I assume) readily available from the style/last vault at AE.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Sator said:


> Those aren't balmoral boots: they don't have a balmoral seam that makes them galosh Oxfords.


Point taken Sator:thumbs-up: however the more important thing is that we would like AE to make dress boots like the one shown. Preferably in several different colors and different soles (leather and vibram. )


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Brantley name. We had thought today in a product development meeting that you were talking about our Andover boots, which were a captoe of very similar look, but a blucher for easier on/off and, candidly, less difficult production (it's hard to get the last cleanly out of a long balmoral boot without special tooling, which may have been lost in the famous AE fire several years ago).

As for "Ask the AE CEO", ask away. At some point in the future, we will have a running blog on our website, but this will work for now. I appreciate the chance to interact with such loyal and devoted customers.

Somebody asked about differences in softness in the leather between today and years ago. A few things that could be at play. Most certainly, leather becomes softer as it is worn in, so that may be all there is. We do buy our leather from the same people we have for many years. However, increased environmental restrictions caused our German supplier of black calfskin to move its plant from the Frankfurt area to near Gdansk, Poland a few years ago. We notice no change in the leather quality, look or feel...but a slight difference could be possible. Second, it's interesting to remember that the calves are raised for food production and animal feed/husbandry/disease-control have all evolved in the last 20 years quite substantially. There's no proof of any effect on leather, nor do we notice any, but it is certainly possible that there is some slight difference that has evolved over a long time. Third, animals are also individuals and, much as we inspect closely for consistency and quality, there is some variation from hide to hide.

Our recrafting offer is the home page on our website at www.allenedmonds.com. If you haven't yet seen the recrafting video narrated by our VP of Manufacturing, it's well worth the visit.

Finally, thanks for the comment about the Strands! It's my favorite dress shoe - some fond memories from my time as an young expatriate in Europe in the 1980s.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Dear Mr CEO,

Of course I missed my window when they are available, but any chance of the following being re-introduced?;

Mora in brown suede with rubber sole as on the Quinton

Brown/white moc toe golf shoe

And what are the chances of a Quinton in white suede with a red rubber sole?



Cheers and thanks for taking an interest in the consumer.


----------



## Psmith (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also be interested in a pair of Balmoral dress boots with (unobtrusive) rubber soles for winter wear (a blucher would not be out of the question, but certainly not my first choice). I was looking for just such a boot this winter, and failed to find anything resembling what I wanted. At present, I have 3 pairs of ae shoes, and am happy with all of them. I would not, however, consider a pair without a properly reparable sole, and do not like to see more shoes that you will not re-craft.

The Fifth Avenues are interesting, and I may pick up a pair of them at some point. 

I would be interested to know more about your new rubber soles, as well leather is my preference, it is not always a possibility in this climate.

It is good to see the CEO of a company directly responding to theircustomers... something that more companies should be doing I think.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Thanks for the Brantley name. We had thought today in a product development meeting that you were talking about our Andover boots, which were a captoe of very similar look, but a blucher for easier on/off and, candidly, less difficult production (it's hard to get the last cleanly out of a long balmoral boot without special tooling, which may have been lost in the famous AE fire several years ago)....
> 
> ...


Your Andover model was quite wonderful, in it's own right...a captoe boot, with open throat lacing and mini-tap vibram soles and heel lifts. They also seemed to a bit more heavily constructed than the Brantley boots pictured in an earlier post. The promise of a moc-toe boot among your future offerings is positively intriguing, perhaps something along the lines of a feather light field boot. My personal affair with Allen Edmonds began with a pair of shell cordovan Leeds, 26 years ago and those Leeds remain in my shoe rotation today!

Thanks for posting in these fora Paul. I am indeed, looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have anything to add here that others have not already said, however, I will be damned if that keeps me from posting in the famous Allen Edmonds CEO thread! 
I will love to see what you good folks decide to do about a boot.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Sator said:


> Those aren't balmoral boots: they don't have a balmoral seam that makes them galosh Oxfords.


I noticed that as well, and I think a true galosh oxford is more attractive as a boot.

However, keep in mind that most people here are Americans, and they're employing the American usage of "balmoral" in connection with this boot: any shoe with closed lacing.

In British English, the Brantley is simply an oxford boot. However, unfortunately most Americans now use the term "oxford," incorrectly, to refer to anything with laces.

Paul, if you're paying attention and AE can overcome the production difficulties associated with producing a balmoral boot, please consider making it a true balmoral/galosh oxford like the ones shown below. If this isn't feasible, I'd definitely buy a reissued Brantley, but a true galosh oxford boot would be much preferred.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

I, too, would be interested in the Brantley. I lost out on a pair on eBay a couple of months ago and really regretted it. If they were to return as timeless classics, I would most definitely get them in multiple colors. 

I will also get the Strand in the walnut color. I think the details of the shoe show up better in the walnut versus the dark brown (just an opinion).

Also, I think the added touch of the 'wheeling' would add a nice touch to all the dress shoe styles.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Oh, they did? I didn't know that!
> 
> They could still name it after you! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Yes; we must see pics! Maybe a photo essay ... _Spectators and_ _Swensons_. :icon_smile_big:


I wonder how many people here would get the "Swensons" allusion. I never knew Armand Swenson nor had any dealings with him. He was quite a character by all accounts. My old pal the late "Al" Capone evidently had no use for him, don't know if it was professional jealousy or what.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I would have to say I would be in--if they had a leather sole. (Double soles, better still) What if we were to do a group buy and petition our new friend. I mean, we know the CEO of Allen Edmonds, maybe he can pull some strings. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a feeling the "Leeds" may be one of the shoes to join the "Classics" list. They sure seem classic to me.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> I noticed that as well, and I think a true galosh oxford is more attractive as a boot.


However, AE is a company with great weight of tradition behind it. I am certain that if you went through the archives you would find a pattern for a true galosh Oxford in there. Something like the Fifth Avenue with a row of punching over the toe cap would be ideal. Again, I would be astonished if they didn't have an old pattern for just that sitting in the archives, like a fine wine in a cellar, just waiting for its moment of glory.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the idea of AE making a balmoral boot. Someday I'd really like a pair.

Thanks for coming on here and "mixing in" with us folk! I hope we can learn a lot from each other.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum! As long as you are solicting feedback it is just a minor thing but my suggestion is to go back to adding an extra pair of shoelaces with each pair of shoes. The last three pair I have purchased (to include the Fifth Avenue two weeks ago) did not come with an extra pair of shoelaces.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Extra shoelaces and the old complimentary shoehorns probaby came under view of a beancounter.

I would like to see some factory reps tour the retailers, perhaps have fitting seminars.

My retailer, and I live in a 'upscale' community is this:

Enter Jack's Shoes Westlake Village California.

Men's shoes are a partial wall shelf in a sea of women's.

Salesman approaches. I state I wish to order a pair of black, Park Avenue's size 11 EEE.
Salesman bolts for the back, emerges reading a company brochure hyperventilating. Then he announces he will measure my foot.

I explain these will be my 4th pair on the last and I know my size.He insists, announces triumphantly my feet have grown and I need a 11 1/2EEE ( my bones stopped growing a few decades ago) I order shoes in 'wrong size' and ask if any shoes are in stock like the new Hamstead. I want to try the new last.
I am told I will need a 11EEE. I ask if they have any in stock in that size, in that last.

No.

I am told they can order the shoes, but if they don't fit there is a 20% restocking fee plus shipping.

Park Avenues arrive. Salesman insists I try them on. I agree, remove my old pair of Park Avenues and ask for a shoetree.

We don't have shoetrees.

I walk out in my socks, past black BMW born trophy brides and the aroma of bespoke coffee and the summer electronic cicadas of cellphone white noise.

I flashback to the Florsheim dealer in the San Fernando Valley, now long gone and a latino carniceria with used sopa videos for sale. The shoestore owner used to bring out 3 pair of shoes just to check my rapidly growing fee, tucked a stamped, steel shoehorn in the box and gave me the golden plastic egg with little boy treasures.

I let out a long sigh. One of the trophy brides nearby snickers 'in your wildest dreams' In her conceit thinking it was directed at her. I ask if she takes new customer's without references.
I flash the $400 I didn't buy Hamsteads with. Her eyes narrow. We compare finger lengths.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> I noticed that as well, and I think a true galosh oxford is more attractive as a boot.
> 
> However, keep in mind that most people here are Americans, and they're employing the American usage of "balmoral" in connection with this boot: any shoe with closed lacing.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I want -- speed laces and all. I'm particularly inspired by this picture, which I think Manton used on the Fedora Lounge.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

With Footjoy discontinuing the Classics line, how about offering us some leather soled golf spikes?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Hey! Do y'all remember the time Kav blew the AllenEdmondsCEO's mind with one of his anecdotes? :devil:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Green3 said:


> With Footjoy discontinuing the Classics line, how about offering us some leather soled golf spikes?


Great Idea!


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Best. Post. Ever.

Well done, sir.



Kav said:


> Extra shoelaces and the old complimentary shoehorns probaby came under view of a beancounter.
> 
> I would like to see some factory reps tour the retailers, perhaps have fitting seminars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a punchcap to me...


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I simply loved Kavs story. I wish I couldve been there to see that. Sounds like a scene from a movie. I will be doing a little shoe shopping this weekend, I can only hope my day will be as eventful!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Wall said:


> I simply loved Kavs story. I wish I couldve been there to see that. Sounds like a scene from a movie. I will be doing a little shoe shopping this weekend, I can only hope my day will be as eventful!


It probably won't be. Our friend Kav has a unique gift for finding himself in the midst of interesting adventures!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Looks like a punchcap to me...


What looks like a punchcap to you?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 7 pairs of Allen Edmonds (all from the dress collection), and I can not see myself returning to anything less. They are far more comfortable than any other dress shoes I've worn. In fact, I'm trying to convince a few of my friends they are worth the money. I am also eagerly awaiting the Copley and the Fifth Ave that are currently backordered.

I have a few thoughts/suggestions. I would love to see more burgundy color lace-up shoes. I'm a big fan of the color, and I would like to see it in more than just the Park Ave, McAllister, and loafers. Second, I would like to see the shoes come with the shoe bags instead of the sheet now.

I also think better pictures on the website are needed, and you should add which last each shoe is in the description. Endless.com and Zappos tend to have better pictures than your website.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Now the flannel bags are gone?

What's next, the scene in GLORY when they toss shoes from the wagon?


----------



## DashingMan (Dec 29, 2008)

I just received a new pair of Strands, and they came with the flannel shoe bags.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe it is the fact that I've gotten all of my shoes from the Shoe Bank.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> I have a few thoughts/suggestions. I would love to see more burgundy color lace-up shoes. I'm a big fan of the color, and I would like to see it in more than just the Park Ave, McAllister, and loafers.


I agree. I have five pairs of AE shoes, my favorite is Lexington in burgundy. It is disappointing AE does not offer more oxfords or derby shoes in burgundy. I would especially like to see AE make the Strand, Fifth Avenue & Weybridge in burgundy.

I believe you can special order any AE shoe in any color but the special order mark up is something like $100. Anybody know anything about AE's special order costs?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestions. We are actually bringing wheeling back to the Executive line of shoes we'll introduce this summer (the Presidio that I have pictured is an example). I like the added elegance of wheeling myself.
> 
> If anyone knows the name of the cap toe boot we once sold, please let me know. We'll also look through our catalogues from years gone by....


Thank you for being available, very classy. I have had problems with all of the newer lasts, the 8, 0, and that if fine but it seemed like AE went overboard on the 8 last, maybe that was an experiment.

If you do this boot, please put it on a last I (and many other old time AE addicts) can wear. I have over 20 pair of AE's and only 2 are balmorals. The 2, 4 and sometimes 7 worked for me. I was lucky with one 5 (PA) that fit, no other has ever worked for me. I do not like the new 8's because they do not work for me. 2 and 4 are my best....if they come in 5 as a boot maybe I can make them work but please no more 8's.... thank you, I need more AE's like I need a second head, but it has never been about need.... I wear them almost daily, one pair or another.

Thanks again


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AndTun1 said:


> I agree. I have five pairs of AE shoes, my favorite is Lexington in burgundy. It is disappointing AE does not offer more oxfords or derby shoes in burgundy. I would especially like to see AE make the Strand, Fifth Avenue & Weybridge in burgundy.
> 
> I believe you can special order any AE shoe in any color but the special order mark up is something like $100. Anybody know anything about AE's special order costs?


THIS.

and LEXINGTON <-:aportnoy:


----------



## WalkerTexasRanger (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for posting on this forum. It's unusual for a CEO to be so accessible. I have been buying AE shoes for over 20 years (many PAs, Weybridge, Maxfield, Wilbert, and others). I too have noticed significant quality variations over time. I recall looking forward to a Nordstrom sale some time ago featuring PAs and Maxfields. I was disappointed though to see that they were clearly not the same quality that I had already purchased. The PAs didn't "look right" (proportions were off) and they were stiff and uncomfortable. The Maxfield also was stiff and not at all compliant. AEs have always been known to be comfortable - virtually out of the box (that had always been my experience). That day, I ended up purchasing Bruno Magli's and Santoni's. 

However, I subsequently purchased the Weybridge and McClain (through Nordstrom, direct shipped from AE), and they were both very comfortable - somehow just higher quality and better fitting. 

I'll continue to buy AEs as I think they provide the best overall quality based on price, and I plan to order the new Fifth Ave. soon. Thank you again for participating in this forum.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Quality is almost a internship with an alchemist.

I remember a noted gunsmith handle 5 NIB Colt 1911s
and rank them as to fit, factory trigger and best candidate for building a PIN gun.

All I know, is I have yet to handle a plain vanilla 1911 in working order that didn't go BANG! with legendary dependability.

One of my Park Avenue pairs looks like one cobbler built the left and somebody else the right!
One shoe has perfect stitching of the sole. It's mate has FOUR big snot sized knots mid inner heel.

Now, I doubt anyone but me will ever notice and the eventuall recrafting will eliminate those 4 eyesores.

I am lusting after two of the new/old styles myself.

Quality is prejudiced by our own familiarity.
You have a trusted pair of shoes, achieve a fit and shine from intimate association and a new pair of Park Avenues hand selected from 100 pairs will have some suspect of worth.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Bringing back the Fifth Avenue is an excellent move. I have been a long advocate of a core grouping like this classics line from AE that would include the Fifth Avenue, etc. AE has had a bad habit of discontinuing every great model they come out with.

I would very much like to see a bal boot re-issued as well. 

Welcome to the forum, AECEO!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Bringing back the Fifth Avenue is an excellent move. I have been a long advocate of a core grouping like this classics line from AE that would include the Fifth Avenue, etc. AE has had a bad habit of discontinuing every great model they come out with.
> 
> I would very much like to see a bal boot re-issued as well.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, AECEO!


I gave you credit here! :icon_smile_big:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=892697&postcount=5

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, please add my name to any petition - informal or otherwise - for the resurrection of a balmoral boot by AE. 

Although the Brantley is handsome (I'd happily buy a pair in merlot), I think AE must have produced a "traditional" balmoral boot (and not an oxford boot, as our UK colleagues have called it) during its early years. Surely one of the first catalogues must have a model.

Geoff


----------



## atchudy (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you compare yourself to Alden. I am especially interested in the differences between the Fifth Avenue, and Alden Perforated Cap Toe shoe. I really think this style seems to be a perfect interview shoe.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bringing up the name of a competing brand is the best way to NOT get your question answered. Believe me, I know from experience. If you talk down a brand, it is unprofessional. If you talk it up too much, you may lose sales. The most response you'll usually get is something like, "Our shoe offers a lot for the price and construction methods we use. Alden makes a good product. We leave it to yourself to decide which brand is right for you."


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Catching up...*

Greetings again - Some very interesting and helpful commentary since I last logged on...

First a question... We are in fact looking to expand our Timeless Classics offerings in a few months with an additional style or two or three. Our retail sales force has asked most for the Sanford, a captoe blucher on our 7 last with perfing, pinking and a toe medallion. You all have been mentioning the Lexington, which was a newer version of the same style but on the 1 last. Do you all have a strong preference?

About quality and in-store appearances ...You can count on this management team to give high Allen Edmonds Quality production its highest priority. Some of those shoes, particularly longstanding styles, that you see on tables at retailers incredibly are several years old. When they sit there like that for a long time in fluctuating humidity and heat (especially without shoe trees in them), they can lose luster and finally shape. It's one of our wholesale sales force's main roles...to make sure the shoes are refreshed and shined. Unfortunately, it's like painting the Golden Gate Bridge -- the job starts over as soon as it's completed. We try to have the retailers pay better attention and some do...

About the shoe bags... We only sell factory seconds in our Shoe Bank and outlet stores, so we don't put bags in those boxes given the discounted pricing. First quality dress shoes sold in our concept stores and on our eCommerce site do come with shoe bags (although we will probably confine that tradition to our top of the line shoes in the future; the rubber bottom Crosstowns will soon come with a flannel wrap in our trademark merlot color). While most shoe buyers can't tell what made the shoe a "second" or don't care that it's not perfect, I'm sure such connoisseurs as you all deserve and appreciate the best of production quality...I encourage you to order your favorite pair of the Timeless Classics today!

About the unneccessary elimination of beloved styles in the past...point well made and well taken! We now better understand our loyal customer base and are more committed than ever to serving you. Having both been a customer myself before taking this role, and having always worked in the suits world where AE flourishes, are advantages in product management.

About comparisons to Alden... They make excellent shoes also and I know there are those who are partial to them. We find Alden a worthy competitor and have great respect for the company. Of course, I'm partial to Allen Edmonds shoes and the value they offer!

Finally, please give my blog a look on our website. It will be highlighted more as we build up the site over time, but click on the word "Blog" at the bottom of the frame to get to it. I'd appreciate knowing that _somebody_ outside the company and the family has taken a look at it.

www.allenedmonds.com

Thanks again for the dialogue.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Bringing up the name of a competing brand is the best way to NOT get your question answered. Believe me, I know from experience. If you talk down a brand, it is unprofessional. If you talk it up too much, you may lose sales. The most response you'll usually get is something like, "Our shoe offers a lot for the price and construction methods we use. Alden makes a good product. We leave it to yourself to decide which brand is right for you."


I was writing when you posted, so I missed having the advantage of your suggestion, unfortunately. You put it well.

PG


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I happened to pass by an A-E shop yesterday, and they had both the Fifth Aves and the Strands in the window, in black and one of the deeper brown colorways (burgundy?).

Both are very handsome shoes, provided that you like the underlying A-E style of a large, substantial-looking shoe with a pretty wide "rim" formed by the sole sticking out from under the upper. (As a bigger man myself, I think that's fine, btw, and am not knocking A-E.)


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

"You all have been mentioning the Lexington, which was a newer version of the same style but on the 1 last. Do you all have a strong preference?"

I love the Lexington. Still trying to find one in 13D in merlot.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings again - Some very interesting and helpful commentary since I last logged on...
> 
> First a question... We are in fact looking to expand our Timeless Classics offerings in a few months with an additional style or two or three. Our retail sales force has asked most for the Sanford, a captoe blucher on our 7 last with perfing, pinking and a toe medallion. You all have been mentioning the Lexington, which was a newer version of the same style but on the 1 last. Do you all have a strong preference?
> 
> ...


Yes; the Lexington. Thanks for asking.

I think like many people, my first two pairs of AEs were black Park Avenues and merlot Lexingtons. Merlot Lexingtons are my favorite shoe by far. Mine are prized, but I could always buy a backup.

IMHO there was one advantage of the Sanford; which was the 'bourbon' color available.

I wish you great success on AE's most important restoration project. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I think the choice between the Lexington and the Sanford would boil down to whether you prefer the #1 last or the #7 last. I have more A-Es on the #1 last than any other last. I am wearing the discontinued Norse in merlot at this moment. I do have the Lexington in black and like them very much. The only time I tried on a pair of #7-last shoes was the MacNeil in cordovan. I got a lot of heel slippage and didn't like the fit. Some of that may have been due to the stiffness of the double-sole construction and the shell cordovan.

My favorite A-E last is actually the now-defunct #4. I also like the old #8, the #1 (as just noted), the #5 and the old #0. The latter is a good fit in bluchers but not bals, as I discovered when I tried on the Birmingham. I don't like the current #2 and the new #8 lasts. Neither fits me well. The new #0 is sort of marginal for me.


----------



## HeavyLoafers (Feb 27, 2009)

To this day, one of my first and favorite pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes was my Black Sanford’s. I did at one time try a pair of the Lexington’s and found, for some reason they were simply not as comfortable. Also the 0 last that the Lexington was made on looks too round in the toe. I prefer the sleeker look of the Sanford's 7 last and will be waiting to buy a pair in fall if they are brought back into the line. 

-Carter


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

HeavyLoafers said:


> Also the 0 last that the Lexington was made on looks too round in the toe.
> 
> -Carter


The Lexington was made on the #1 last. Its successor, the very similar Colton, was made on the old #0 last.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

I own 2 pairs of Sanfords and love the fit and style but no Lexingtons so my opinion is somewhat biased.


----------



## localbarrister (Jul 26, 2008)

*Minority Opinion on AE insoles*

I know most people will disagree with my request, but would AE consider making a captoe dress oxford with a leather sole and a cushioned insole. I love the AE calfskin but I can never get used to the leather insole. I have been fitted properly at an AE store, so please spare me the "you just need to have the proper fit or last" spiel, or the "leather insoles are the most comfortable, you need to let them mold to your feet.". My preference is my preference, and at the very least AE should take custom orders for this type of shoe. It is the only reason I have bought JM dress captoes with the Trampoline System in the past.
What do you think Paul?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

MacNeil needs to be offered in some brown tones.


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

I do not post much, but this thread is the most refreshing I have read in a long time so....

Today I ordered the Walnut Strand (over the black McAllister which will be next), read the blog, and would like to add my support for either the Lexington or the Sanford. I must admit that a great pair of boots are hard to beat so that would just expand the wish list.

Next and I apologize if this has been mentioned previously, but when researching earlier posts I came across a post by KenCPollock from August 2nd, 2007:

"Time after time they have dropped favorites of mine: Strand, McAllister, Brookwood, 5th Avenue, the brown/white spectator, etc."

The Timeless Classics should tells everyone that AE is a company that will actually listen to their customers. Great job.

Finally and on a more personal note Allen Edmonds has some first class employees working at your company. While looking into a particular discontinued shoe I have received great personal attention so much that I now ask for this individual by name whenever I have a question.


----------



## DuMont (May 25, 2008)

*Lasts*

Hello Paul. Thanks for the interest in your customer basee and accessibility.

My first wish is to have custom last program, where we could have our own modified last and have a shoe made on it to order. If the pricing on this was $600, I would gladly pay it to have a semi-bespoke shoe. This way the fit would be beyond off-the-rack and we could choose the leather color. Since the shoes last so long, it would be a great investment. Talk about loyal and lifetime customers.

My second wish is to have a style available on different lasts. For example a Strand on the 8 last as well as the 5 last. This would be a close second to custom lasts for me.

Any thoughts from other Andy's members?


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Sanford and Son*

Hello again - I hope you won't be too disappointed to learn that the Sanford won a super-landslide victory over the Lexington in a vote among our 30 store managers and many other customer-facing employees. It turns out that the Sanford is our most requested shoe. The Lexington, a later edition but on the other last, never sold as well and is rarely requested in the stores.

It's great to read about your support of our Timeless Classics, including heading out and buying them. Our new "walnut" color is attracting a lot of attention. We're thrilled to be connecting again with so many longtime customers with these shoes.

For the man who desires a different insole than our leather version, you're request will be answered in spades when we introduce our Executive Collection this summer and fall. The Presidio pictured below is the penny from that collection. They will have a memory foam, more cushioned-feeling insole. We realize that different insoles appeal to different people, so we're working to meet your desire. Of course we think our cork footbed and leather insole combination is unbeatable, but we're developing a terrific alternative for the Executives as you read this.

By the way, our annual spring sale begins in our stores in a couple of weeks. You may want to take a look. Also, let me know what you think of our new ads announcing the sale.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

I just picked up my Fifth Aves (in black) that I ordered a couple weeks back. I must say I love these shoes even more in person. I was worried about ordering them without seeing them. Rest assured they are stunning shoes.

Now I have my eyes on the Verona or the Burbank, anybody have an opinion on those two shoes?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Paul, just curious... are there any plans for pebble grain long wings? You know, the good ol' American double soled, blucher type?


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Just stumbled across these. Very nice. Site says they're a revival of an old model:
> 
> =
> 
> Anyone know why they're $46 cheaper than the PA oxfords? Both are listed as being made from calfskin.


I love this model. I just bought my third pair.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings! First an introduction, I'm Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. They've encouraged us to focus on taking our quality assurance to an even higher level, and we've set a strategic imperative for 2009 of doing just that. Rarely over the years, the company has changed things in an effort to improve look or feel and not succeeded. An example was our move to a black insole from our traditional oak version. The initial black insole was a slightly different material that some felt took time to break in. We changed it to a more pliable version in response. The other instance during the past couple of years was our new 00 last. The balmoral styles on that last can be tight for a high-instep foot (the bluchers work better for that foot-type) and the toplines around the ankle of those styles have tended to become wavy after time in the box or on display in stores without shoe trees. We've re-designed that part of the last to deal with both issues.
> 
> I'm glad to read that you're giving the Strand a try. The Strand is one of my personal favorite styles. We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Greetings! I just want to say that I _love_ Allen Edmonds shoes. I would like to see more styles introduced on the 5 last. As I have a narrow foot, I'm particularly appreciative of this last and was dismayed that previously only one model was offered on it.

I would also like to see AE come out with a _custom shoe_ program. After all, there is no better shoe than the one that is made _for your own foot_ rather than some anonymous type. Just like with laser eye surgery: no two feet are alike! Let's stop pretending that's not the case, please.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Thanks for the informative first post. I own about 40 pairs of Allen Edmonds and love the fact that they are quality, American made products.


I could frankly not give less of a sheet that they are American made. I look for quality. I think it's time American companies stopped relying upon notions of patriotism and started making world-class products. Witness GM: you make a crappy car, you lose.

So let's drop the _American_ rubbish and start asking for quality, period.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> I meant to address a couple other questions/comments. The recrafting promotion right now is our attempt to say thanks and offer something of value during this tough economy to as many of our longtime customers as possible. It was the brainchild of our new head of marketing - a great guy with a lot of experience you can see as our website develops further.
> 
> We do have a terrific brown and white spectator for you this summer. I've got a sample of them in my office. It's in the BelAir style. Here's the link to a photo. If you prefer it in another style (the McAllister or McClain) we'd be happy to make it for you.


Speaking of the AE Web site, you need to move that thing onto a dedicated server. Response times are _horrible_.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

laufer said:


> Dear Paul
> 
> I believe you are referring *Brantley Balmoral Boots, *yes please bring them back.


Those are beautiful. Which last?


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Finally, thanks for the comment about the Strands! It's my favorite dress shoe - some fond memories from my time as an young expatriate in Europe in the 1980s.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Paul


Oh, rats! Now I have to buy a pair of those.

Honestly, I had my eye on them anyway.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

A custom shoe program would be just wonderful. I would love to have the quality of AE and the fit of a custom at the value I am certain your company would be able to offer.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

jauburn said:


> I could frankly not give less of a sheet that they are American made. I look for quality. I think it's time American companies stopped relying upon notions of patriotism and started making world-class products. Witness GM: you make a crappy car, you lose.
> 
> So let's drop the _American_ rubbish and start asking for quality, period.


Can you read?

AE ALREADY MAKES quality products. I was complementing the CEO for this continuing achievement. So what is your beef with my post?

The US used to have dozens, if not hundreds, of rtw shoe makers. Now there are two. I want AE to thrive so American shoemaking does not disappear.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

jauburn said:


> I could frankly not give less of a sheet that they are American made. I look for quality. I think it's time American companies stopped relying upon notions of patriotism and started making world-class products. Witness GM: you make a crappy car, you lose.
> 
> So let's drop the _American_ rubbish and start asking for quality, period.


Are you trying to get a long standing thread banished to the interchange?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Another low-post-count charm school graduate. Where are we getting these? Did SUFU go offline?


----------



## HeavyLoafers (Feb 27, 2009)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> Can you read?
> 
> AE ALREADY MAKES quality products. I was complementing the CEO for this continuing achievement. So what is your beef with my post?
> 
> The US used to have dozens, if not hundreds, of rtw shoe makers. Now there are two. I want AE to thrive so American shoemaking does not disappear.


I agree, AE quality is second to none. Besides I never would have been turned on to Allen-Edmonds back when I was selling shoes if it wasn't for the fact that they were made here in the USA. America needs more companies like AE!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jauburn said:


> I could frankly not give less of a sheet that they are American made. I look for quality. I think it's time American companies stopped relying upon notions of patriotism and started making world-class products. Witness GM: you make a crappy car, you lose.
> 
> So let's drop the _American_ rubbish and start asking for quality, period.


Yes; let's drop the rubbish.

GM has long been second in overall quality behind Toyota when you look at the 18 or 20 automotive segments sold in the USA.

I think it was Toyota with a Lexus that set the record for quality; IIRC it only had 55 complaints for every 100 vehicles produced. The industry norm is something like 150 complaints for every 100. Some models have over 200 complaints for every 100 vehicles. Heck Ford and GM both won the Baldridge award.  Car sales in America remain largely motivated by "car lust."

If you want to start a "root cause analysis" post in the Interchange on GM I think we have a thread going already. It may be buried, but you can find it.

I love supporting AE and that they are staying put in America. The CEO deserves accolades for returning to the core competency and responding to customers requirements (That afterall is QUALITY.)


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

One style I would like to see you bring back is the Raleigh. I have found some on line but they are never in my size.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'd also like to see AE bring back a plain-toe, single-strap monk shoe. I think the Garner was the most recent incarnation of that style.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> I'd also like to see AE bring back a plain-toe, single-strap monk shoe. I think the Garner was the most recent incarnation of that style.


I have a pair of Garner's: single monk, plain toe in black. I bought them for $60 at the Shoe Bank. First quality, they had just been discontinued for some time. A sharp shoe.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Monk Strap*

We're working on it!



Orgetorix said:


> I'd also like to see AE bring back a plain-toe, single-strap monk shoe. I think the Garner was the most recent incarnation of that style.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be in your Chicago LaSalle Street store tomorrow checking out a pair of Randolphs. Thanks for making such a great product!


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Another low-post-count charm school graduate. Where are we getting these? Did SUFU go offline?


Is this really necessary? A dandy does not a gentleman make. Don't forget that.

Jauburn stated in a previous post that he *loves* AE. I think you misunderstood, he never said AE makes a subpar product. I personally don't care wether something is american or not, as long as the quality is top notch; and AE is as such. And the fact that we have the CEO of the company talking with the customers is even more fantastic, props for that.

Edit: And I'm quite excited about the monkstrap. Will the strap placement be more traditional or be swept back like the JL vale?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I got my Fifth Aves today: I ordered them with the Coppley, and they were backordered. It was a glorious surprise, because I wasn't expecting them. They still smelled like the factory.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Chi said:


> I will be in your Chicago LaSalle Street store tomorrow checking out a pair of Randolphs. Thanks for making such a great product!


Wait until Thursday when the sale starts. The Randolphs will be 15% off and you'll be able to buy other items for even as much as 50% off. (The Timeless Classics and Crosstowns are already promotionally priced, so we aren't offering additional discounts on those, however. Still, the Randolphs and the many others are also incredible values at the sale prices, IMHO(!).


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

*Recrafting...*



AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Wait until Thursday when the sale starts. The Randolphs will be 15% off and you'll be able to buy other items for even as much as 50% off. (The Timeless Classics and Crosstowns are already promotionally priced, so we aren't offering additional discounts on those, however. Still, the Randolphs and the many others are also incredible values at the sale prices, IMHO(!).


Slightly off topic but... will AE ever offer an intermediate step in Recrafting that changes the soles but does NOT strip/refinish the uppers?

While I am happy to get the soles and heels replaced when needed, most of my AEs have years of built up patina that I DO NOT want to lose. I want the leather uppers to keep their hard won finish.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^When I had my shell MacNeils recrafted I just specified that I did not want the uppers refinished. They did (or didn't do) what I asked.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Wait until Thursday when the sale starts. The Randolphs will be 15% off and you'll be able to buy other items for even as much as 50% off. (The Timeless Classics and Crosstowns are already promotionally priced, so we aren't offering additional discounts on those, however. Still, the Randolphs and the many others are also incredible values at the sale prices, IMHO(!).


Wow - thanks for the heads up. Will the sale be online or instore only?

I'm asking for those who don't have access to AE stores (i.e. Canadians) and would still like to partake in this offer.


----------



## minnesotamoon (Jan 25, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Wait until Thursday when the sale starts. The Randolphs will be 15% off and you'll be able to buy other items for even as much as 50% off. (The Timeless Classics and Crosstowns are already promotionally priced, so we aren't offering additional discounts on those, however. Still, the Randolphs and the many others are also incredible values at the sale prices, IMHO(!).


Where can we find more information regarding the sale? We don't have an AE store here in MN, will it be available in retailers? Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

Guys, what is with the black material now lining the soles of AE shoes? One of my favorite things was that beautiful oak tanned hide there in the bottom, smelling great, never holding odor, shedding moisture, the way your foot and toes slowly made dents in the bottoms. Is the inner sole still that leather? What is the black, and why the black?

Thanks!


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Accessing the Sale and the footbed question*

Greetings everyone. The Allen Edmonds Spring Sale offers 15% off everything in the store (except Timeless Classics and Crosstowns - see below), and 50% off of certain styles including some great summer-weight slip-ons (the Pamona, the Vincent and the Campbell) as well as the dress welt the Wendell. We've excluded Timeless Classics and Crosstowns because both of those lines are promotionally priced already. We very purposely priced those shoes aggressively in this tough economy as a gesture from us to our loyal customers in the case of the Timeless Classics, and as an invitation to new customers in the case of the Crosstowns.

Here's how you can access the sale if you don't live near one of our stores -- please simply go to our website (www.allenedmonds.com) and click on Store Locator. Then click on a store in Chicago, Boston, NYC, Orlando, Washington D.C., Denver, Dallas, Detroit, Cincinnati, Short Hills (NJ), Phoenix, Costa Mesa or San Francisco and the store's address and phone number will come up. You can order on-the-phone from any one of those stores and the salespeople look forward to helping you.

Regarding the black footbed... it's the same leather material as the oak colored one. We just decided a couple years ago, based on feedback from customers and our own customer-facing people, to start using a black insole for the look of it. It's obviously a matter of taste, but the consensus was that black was sharper-looking. No change to form, fit or function. Thanks for asking.

Enjoy the sale!

Paul Grangaard


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul - awesome information - thanks!!


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^When I had my shell MacNeils recrafted I just specified that I did not want the uppers refinished. They did (or didn't do) what I asked.


Did they charge you the full price or deduct the cost of the refinishing from the total?


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

Paul, thanks so much. I really appreciate the response. Talk about the horse's mouth! Will the Fifth Aves be on sale? Either way, I am getting them.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Can we get any more details on the Monk straps? Reposting my question about placement of the strap, will it be more traditional or swept back like the JL Vale?


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr. Golem said:


> Can we get any more details on the Monk straps? Reposting my question about placement of the strap, will it be more traditional or swept back like the JL Vale?


The monk strap shoe is in development, so I don't have final details at this point. It will be more traditional, though. If you have a picture of the JL Vale, I'd be glad to see it.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Lawman said:


> Paul, thanks so much. I really appreciate the response. Talk about the horse's mouth! Will the Fifth Aves be on sale? Either way, I am getting them.


The Fifth Avenues are part of the Timeless Classics offering, already promotionally priced at $279 in this tough economy as a thank you to our classic customers . They're incredible. You'll be glad you got them! Thanks for your support also...


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are the Vales:



Also would love to see a double like the Chapels:


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

:icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee:



Mr. Golem said:


> Here are the Vales:
> 
> Also would love to see a double like the Chapels:


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this the sale  ? I'm excited for it to start - Thanks again for the heads up Paul!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Mr. Golem said:


> Here are the Vales:
> 
> Also would love to see a double like the Chapels:


I say, I fancy these! I wish I had a job...


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

osc said:


> Is this the sale  ? I'm excited for it to start - Thanks again for the heads up Paul!


Yes, that's the postcard mailer. I didn't think to paste it in but you did great work. Thanks! Paul


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul,
does AE still have the cobbler's club? If so, how does it work? (Not trying to hi-jack the thread.)


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

wgiceman said:


> Paul,
> does AE still have the cobbler's club? If so, how does it work? (Not trying to hi-jack the thread.)


Not really as it went dormant a few years ago. We're thinking of developing a new version, though. It's a good idea and one we like. Thanks for asking - it's helpful.

Best,
Paul


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Not really as it went dormant a few years ago. We're thinking of developing a new version, though. It's a good idea and one we like. Thanks for asking - it's helpful.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


I regret that it is dormant. I am up to 13 pairs ordered from AE directly and an additional 12 pair from other sources. Hopefully, the new version will be retroactive for the past two years so that I can still qualify.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Not really as it went dormant a few years ago. We're thinking of developing a new version, though. It's a good idea and one we like. Thanks for asking - it's helpful.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


Paul: This is bad news to me, being just three purchases short of my next free pair of AE's (but, I will get over it! ). As recently as last month, during your sale on discontinued models and seconds, I was sent two cobblers club stickers, with the two pair of shoes purchased. Admittedly, I did ask for them but, if the program is no more, it seems inconsistent to continue distribution of the proof of purchase stickers. If the message discontinuing the program fell through the cracks, I thought you ought to know.

Thanks for listening,
Chuck


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

My parents bought me my first pair of Allen Edmonds when I was 17, a pair of black 5th Avenues from Nordstrom. 6 years later, they remain my most comfortable pair of dress shoes--no small feat (no pun intended) given my 13EEE feet--which is likely due to their amazing durability, which has allowed me to break them in over the better part of a decade. When acquiring proper shoes for the post-academic world--I spent no less than 98% of college wearing the ubiquitous Rainbow Sandal--I immediately gravitated towards AEs. I picked up a pair of Cliftons in walnut six months ago and just today purchased another pair of 5th Avenues in burnished(?) brown. With the Timeless Classic Sale and free shipping, I couldn't resist.

I love my AEs to death, and thanks to the ignorami-laden company I keep, I continue to get complements on them, the Cliftons in particular (which I admit is likely due to their eye-catching Walnut color).

PS: First post! I have been lurking for about a week, and decided it was time to pull the trigger.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Bigchris1313: Great first post and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Dormant, not disregarded.*



eagle2250 said:


> Paul: This is bad news to me, being just three purchases short of my next free pair of AE's (but, I will get over it! ). As recently as last month, during your sale on discontinued models and seconds, I was sent two cobblers club stickers, with the two pair of shoes purchased. Admittedly, I did ask for them but, if the program is no more, it seems inconsistent to continue distribution of the proof of purchase stickers. If the message discontinuing the program fell through the cracks, I thought you ought to know.
> 
> Thanks for listening,
> Chuck


Ah, I misled you all. Sorry. We haven't done much with the Cobbler Club in recent years and haven't used it as we should. That's the dormant part. However, your accumulated stickers will certainly be honored by us. Thanks for responding so I have the chance to clarify. Paul


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Yes, that's the postcard mailer. I didn't think to paste it in but you did great work. Thanks! Paul


Hi Paul - Does this sale apply to discontinued/seconds as well? The mailer states storewide and I would assume as such?


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

bigchris1313 said:


> My parents bought me my first pair of Allen Edmonds when I was 17, a pair of black 5th Avenues from Nordstrom. 6 years later, they remain my most comfortable pair of dress shoes--no small feat (no pun intended) given my 13EEE feet--which is likely due to their amazing durability, which has allowed me to break them in over the better part of a decade. When acquiring proper shoes for the post-academic world--I spent no less than 98% of college wearing the ubiquitous Rainbow Sandal--I immediately gravitated towards AEs. I picked up a pair of Cliftons in walnut six months ago and just today purchased another pair of 5th Avenues in burnished(?) brown. With the Timeless Classic Sale and free shipping, I couldn't resist.
> 
> I love my AEs to death, and thanks to the ignorami-laden company I keep, I continue to get complements on them, the Cliftons in particular (which I admit is likely due to their eye-catching Walnut color).
> 
> PS: First post! I have been lurking for about a week, and decided it was time to pull the trigger.


Thanks for your business, BigChris! I hope you get through to the "ingnorami" before too long. They would benefit by your example in this toughened working world. People seem to be wearing better and better shoes with jeans these days, too. Maybe that will get some to back into better shoes more consistently.

Wear those 13EEEs to good success and in good health.

Paul


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Ah, I misled you all. Sorry. We haven't done much with the Cobbler Club in recent years and haven't used it as we should. That's the dormant part. However, your accumulated stickers will certainly be honored by us. Thanks for responding so I have the chance to clarify. Paul


I have never received stickers, but I do know that AE corporate has a record of all my purchases. If they honor that history, then I will be ordering tomorrow morning!!!! You have another more-than-satisfied customer. I just have to pick between the Strand and the Weybridge in a burnished brown. Which say ye?


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

As a serious fan of AE's best shoes, I would like to add my vote for a *dress balmoral boot* (galosh or not). I would very definitely be in that line to buy more than one.

I am certain you will be pleasantly surprised by the response!

As others, I welcome you to the forum and hope you enjoy these exchanges as much as we do.



NukeMeSlowly said:


> At the risk of beating a dead horse, a captoe balmoral winter DRESS boot would be a tremendous seller for you. No American company makes this style of boot anymore; you would have a total lock on the market. If you search this board, you will find dozens of threads on this subject with members lamenting their inability to readily buy this style of boot.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

jauburn said:


> I could frankly not give less of a sheet that they are American made. I look for quality. I think it's time American companies stopped relying upon notions of patriotism and started making world-class products. Witness GM: you make a crappy car, you lose.
> 
> So let's drop the _American_ rubbish and start asking for quality, period.


This post has been sticking in my craw for over two weeks. It bothered me then, but I could not put a point on why this theory, now a widely accepted bromide, is wrong. Simply put, good shoes are a melding of fashion and utility. Although American style, or fashion, is deeply inspired by the cultures of other countries, there is in fact a distinct American style. Like them or not, the Kennedy's, Bushes, Bogart, McQueen, Newman, etc are all representative of an American style. In shoes our style may be inspired by the British Isles and it may steal influences from continental Europe, but Allen Edmonds has a distinctly American flair. I love it when I am in Europe and I am recognized as an American because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes or I have a Brooks Brothers buttondown on. Believe it or not, there are those who really love to copy our American style. Maintaining this style is the reason why it is so important that a company such as AE not just survive, but thrive. Look, if it were simply about utility, it would not matter where the shoes were designed and manufactured, and AE should become focused on being the best low cost manufacturer. But it isn't. Yesterday someone started a thread here on what polish to use, if they weren't going to use AE polish, on their Merlot shoes. It is actually pretty lengthy. Outsiders would see this as a waste of time, but it is this passion which sustains both AE and the American style. Car brochures, once upon a time weren't just sales literature, they were the talisman we clung to until we could perfect our dream. I want AE to maintain that inspirational aspect--I want to go to the web site and think about which I might buy next. Oh btw, I could buy them all at once if I so choose, but that would take the fun out of the collecting. That would take the fun out of watching AE evolve withour style. What's my point? My point is, AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. We wouldn't be bailing out car companies if they had remained as passionate about their core products as they did about becoming a mortgage banks. AE brings back the timeless classics to remind us of our American heritage--but they also offer us great utility. I want to support that kind of American company and I care that they are made here.

Finally, I am glad that Paul is here mixing it up with us. He is getting it full bore and demonstrating he is not just a dilettante, but a leader of a business equally passionate about his products as its aficionados. Good luck to the folks at AE. May my grandchildren buy shoes from your company as well.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> This post has been sticking in my craw for over two weeks. It bothered me then, but I could not put a point on why this theory, now a widely accepted bromide, is wrong. Simply put, good shoes are a melding of fashion and utility. Although American style, or fashion, is deeply inspired by the cultures of other countries, there is in fact a distinct American style. Like them or not, the Kennedy's, Bushes, Bogart, McQueen, Newman, etc are all representative of an American style. In shoes our style may be inspired by the British Isles and it may steal influences from continental Europe, but Allen Edmonds has a distinctly American flair. I love it when I am in Europe and I am recognized as an American because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes or I have a Brooks Brothers buttondown on. Believe it or not, there are those who really love to copy our American style. Maintaining this style is the reason why it is so important that a company such as AE not just survive, but thrive. Look, if it were simply about utility, it would not matter where the shoes were designed and manufactured, and AE should become focused on being the best low cost manufacturer. But it isn't. Yesterday someone started a thread here on what polish to use, if they weren't going to use AE polish, on their Merlot shoes. It is actually pretty lengthy. Outsiders would see this as a waste of time, but it is this passion which sustains both AE and the American style. Car brochures, once upon a time weren't just sales literature, they were the talisman we clung to until we could perfect our dream. I want AE to maintain that inspirational aspect--I want to go to the web site and think about which I might buy next. Oh btw, I could buy them all at once if I so choose, but that would take the fun out of the collecting. That would take the fun out of watching AE evolve withour style. What's my point? My point is, AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. We wouldn't be bailing out car companies if they had remained as passionate about their core products as they did about becoming a mortgage banks. AE brings back the timeless classics to remind us of our American heritage--but they also offer us great utility. I want to support that kind of American company and I care that they are made here.
> 
> Finally, I am glad that Paul is here mixing it up with us. He is getting it full bore and demonstrating he is not just a dilettante, but a leader of a business equally passionate about his products as its aficionados. Good luck to the folks at AE. May my grandchildren buy shoes from your company as well.


I concur. Very well stated.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1. gman-17: Yours is one of the truly great posts it has been my pleasure to read in these fora. Thanks much!
.........................Chuck


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

"AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. "

AMEN!!! I agree 100%.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1. gman-17: Yours is one of the truly great posts it has been my pleasure to read in these fora. Thanks much!
> .........................Chuck


Chuck thank you--and others. It was a pleasure to write and I am glad you liked my contribution.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> This post has been sticking in my craw for over two weeks. It bothered me then, but I could not put a point on why this theory, now a widely accepted bromide, is wrong. Simply put, good shoes are a melding of fashion and utility. Although American style, or fashion, is deeply inspired by the cultures of other countries, there is in fact a distinct American style. Like them or not, the Kennedy's, Bushes, Bogart, McQueen, Newman, etc are all representative of an American style. In shoes our style may be inspired by the British Isles and it may steal influences from continental Europe, but Allen Edmonds has a distinctly American flair. I love it when I am in Europe and I am recognized as an American because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes or I have a Brooks Brothers buttondown on. Believe it or not, there are those who really love to copy our American style. Maintaining this style is the reason why it is so important that a company such as AE not just survive, but thrive. Look, if it were simply about utility, it would not matter where the shoes were designed and manufactured, and AE should become focused on being the best low cost manufacturer. But it isn't. Yesterday someone started a thread here on what polish to use, if they weren't going to use AE polish, on their Merlot shoes. It is actually pretty lengthy. Outsiders would see this as a waste of time, but it is this passion which sustains both AE and the American style. Car brochures, once upon a time weren't just sales literature, they were the talisman we clung to until we could perfect our dream. I want AE to maintain that inspirational aspect--I want to go to the web site and think about which I might buy next. Oh btw, I could buy them all at once if I so choose, but that would take the fun out of the collecting. That would take the fun out of watching AE evolve withour style. What's my point? My point is, AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. We wouldn't be bailing out car companies if they had remained as passionate about their core products as they did about becoming a mortgage banks. AE brings back the timeless classics to remind us of our American heritage--but they also offer us great utility. I want to support that kind of American company and I care that they are made here.
> 
> Finally, I am glad that Paul is here mixing it up with us. He is getting it full bore and demonstrating he is not just a dilettante, but a leader of a business equally passionate about his products as its aficionados. Good luck to the folks at AE. May my grandchildren buy shoes from your company as well.


Well said. You captured my sentiments very well and much more eloquently.

I spent several hours yesterday instructing my visiting younger cousin about the merits specifically of AE and of fine leather footwear more generally. He had no idea of the history of the company, the disappearance of the US shoe industry, or how good AEs fit and feel on the foot (until he tried a pair of Burtons on and was hooked  ). As an ardent Log Cabin Republican from So Cal, he is quite motivated to keep US industry and jobs at home and was impressed with the quality and history of AE.

I think a new customer has been added to the rolls...


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

osc said:


> Hi Paul - Does this sale apply to discontinued/seconds as well? The mailer states storewide and I would assume as such?


The Sale is at our first quality stores, not the outlets, so seconds aren't being offered at the sale discount. But our seconds are already priced at an incredible value. The shoes on the rights side of the postcard are in the process of being discontinued. We've decided this year to sell seasonal shoes that are being discontinued during their normal season. The Wendell and the Mitchell don't have a season really, but the others are better-weather shoes and we wanted not to wait until fall to start selling them at these attractive prices. I hope that clarifies for you.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> This post has been sticking in my craw for over two weeks. It bothered me then, but I could not put a point on why this theory, now a widely accepted bromide, is wrong. Simply put, good shoes are a melding of fashion and utility. Although American style, or fashion, is deeply inspired by the cultures of other countries, there is in fact a distinct American style. Like them or not, the Kennedy's, Bushes, Bogart, McQueen, Newman, etc are all representative of an American style. In shoes our style may be inspired by the British Isles and it may steal influences from continental Europe, but Allen Edmonds has a distinctly American flair. I love it when I am in Europe and I am recognized as an American because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes or I have a Brooks Brothers buttondown on. Believe it or not, there are those who really love to copy our American style. Maintaining this style is the reason why it is so important that a company such as AE not just survive, but thrive. Look, if it were simply about utility, it would not matter where the shoes were designed and manufactured, and AE should become focused on being the best low cost manufacturer. But it isn't. Yesterday someone started a thread here on what polish to use, if they weren't going to use AE polish, on their Merlot shoes. It is actually pretty lengthy. Outsiders would see this as a waste of time, but it is this passion which sustains both AE and the American style. Car brochures, once upon a time weren't just sales literature, they were the talisman we clung to until we could perfect our dream. I want AE to maintain that inspirational aspect--I want to go to the web site and think about which I might buy next. Oh btw, I could buy them all at once if I so choose, but that would take the fun out of the collecting. That would take the fun out of watching AE evolve withour style. What's my point? My point is, AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. We wouldn't be bailing out car companies if they had remained as passionate about their core products as they did about becoming a mortgage banks. AE brings back the timeless classics to remind us of our American heritage--but they also offer us great utility. I want to support that kind of American company and I care that they are made here.
> 
> Finally, I am glad that Paul is here mixing it up with us. He is getting it full bore and demonstrating he is not just a dilettante, but a leader of a business equally passionate about his products as its aficionados. Good luck to the folks at AE. May my grandchildren buy shoes from your company as well.


I appreciate these sentiments tremendously. Thank you, Gman-17!

Paul


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> The Sale is at our first quality stores, not the outlets, so seconds aren't being offered at the sale discount. But our seconds are already priced at an incredible value. The shoes on the rights side of the postcard are in the process of being discontinued. We've decided this year to sell seasonal shoes that are being discontinued during their normal season. The Wendell and the Mitchell don't have a season really, but the others are better-weather shoes and we wanted not to wait until fall to start selling them at these attractive prices. I hope that clarifies for you.
> 
> Best regards,
> Paul


Thanks for the response - Appreciate it!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I would be in for a pair of boots, as well. I could go for a black cordovan.

And those JL "Vale" monkstraps..:aportnoy:


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I would be in for a pair of boots, as well. I could go for a black cordovan.
> 
> And those JL "Vale" monkstraps..:aportnoy:


Who knows maybe in the future we'll see a pair of shoes from AE like that, but with their own Amerian flair as Gman put it .


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> This post has been sticking in my craw for over two weeks. It bothered me then, but I could not put a point on why this theory, now a widely accepted bromide, is wrong. Simply put, good shoes are a melding of fashion and utility. Although American style, or fashion, is deeply inspired by the cultures of other countries, there is in fact a distinct American style. Like them or not, the Kennedy's, Bushes, Bogart, McQueen, Newman, etc are all representative of an American style. In shoes our style may be inspired by the British Isles and it may steal influences from continental Europe, but Allen Edmonds has a distinctly American flair. I love it when I am in Europe and I am recognized as an American because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes or I have a Brooks Brothers buttondown on. Believe it or not, there are those who really love to copy our American style. Maintaining this style is the reason why it is so important that a company such as AE not just survive, but thrive. Look, if it were simply about utility, it would not matter where the shoes were designed and manufactured, and AE should become focused on being the best low cost manufacturer. But it isn't. Yesterday someone started a thread here on what polish to use, if they weren't going to use AE polish, on their Merlot shoes. It is actually pretty lengthy. Outsiders would see this as a waste of time, but it is this passion which sustains both AE and the American style. Car brochures, once upon a time weren't just sales literature, they were the talisman we clung to until we could perfect our dream. I want AE to maintain that inspirational aspect--I want to go to the web site and think about which I might buy next. Oh btw, I could buy them all at once if I so choose, but that would take the fun out of the collecting. That would take the fun out of watching AE evolve withour style. What's my point? My point is, AE is not just a company making a great product, they are a uniquely American company making a great product. We need more of that--lot's more of that. We wouldn't be bailing out car companies if they had remained as passionate about their core products as they did about becoming a mortgage banks. AE brings back the timeless classics to remind us of our American heritage--but they also offer us great utility. I want to support that kind of American company and I care that they are made here.
> 
> Finally, I am glad that Paul is here mixing it up with us. He is getting it full bore and demonstrating he is not just a dilettante, but a leader of a business equally passionate about his products as its aficionados. Good luck to the folks at AE. May my grandchildren buy shoes from your company as well.


This is very well said. Appreciation of AE as an American brand is not about blind adherence to "Made in America" as some romantic notion, but about pride in an American icon that is still made to high standards of quality and style after many years on the market. What can be said in praise of AE (and Alden, to be fair) today can be said of depressingly few American products these days.

As the person who started the "What color shoe polish should I use on my merlot AEs?" thread the other day, I'll be the first to admit that I love my shoes. I enjoy polishing and maintaining my AEs the way many car aficionados used to enjoy hand-maintaining their cars. It's not a chore for me. It's a hobby, and an enjoyable one at that. My girlfriend thinks it's a little nuts that I'm as into shoes as she is, but so what? I wasn't into shoes _at all_ until I discovered AE a few years ago, and I learned how to distinguish a quality shoe from a cheap shoe. AE got me started on what has been an admittedly costly, but very rewarding and enjoyable adventure.


----------



## Fang66 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello *(AllenEdmondsCEO)* Paul,
Thank you very much for contributing to this thread and I'd like to echo the sentiments of the other gentlemen who have expressed there gratitude here.

I'm relatively new to AAAC and it has been an inspiration. I recently bought my first pair of non-black dress shoes in over 20 years and, have been drooling over your website for several weeks. I plan to purchase a pair in the near future and if the quality is as high as I'm lead to believe I'm sure you will find me a long term customer.

I have a problem (besides the stratospheric retail prices for your products in Japan:icon_pale that I hope you or one of the other members may be able to help me with. I live in Japan and will be visiting the Shibuya branch of Trading Post tomorrow to hopefully try on a few pairs. The problem is that I think it highly unlikely that I will be able to find a shoe in my size (Japanese 28 EEE) I also wear orthopedic insoles for fallen arches. I'm not sure what 28 EEE equates to in your sizing and whilst it isn't massive by U.S. standards, it is beyond the stock of almost all Japanese retailers. I've only found one store in Japan that carries quality shoes larger than 27.5.

So my question is how would I go about best fitting myself for your shoes. I'm sure I could scrounge up a Brannock device somewhere.

Thanks in advance for your help and I can't wait to get some those beautiful looking shoes on my poor downtrodden feet :icon_smile:

Pat.


----------



## Fang66 (Mar 25, 2009)

p.s. count me as one vote for the boots as well.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

I think it is really terrific that the CEO is posting and responding to comments on this thread. This bodes really well for the future of my favorite shoe company.

Some of the collection:
https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecollection001.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aeallgl7.jpg

My humble suggestions for shoe models:

1) Bancroft - Why would a beautiful shoe like that only be sold in Europe?
2) Monkstrap - Ditto what has been mentioned by earlier posters.
3) Bring back the #4 last.
4) Perhaps a model or two based on the more elegant english lasts such as the EG 888 or C&J 348.

Again, thank you so much sir for coming to this forum. I wish you only success and many years in good health at the helm of Allen Edmonds.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you need maybe 2-3 more pairs of black shoes 



imainish said:


> I think it is really terrific that the CEO is posting and responding to comments on this thread. This bodes really well for the future of my favorite shoe company.
> 
> Some of the collection:
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecollection001.jpg
> ...


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Big shoes to fill in Japan*



Fang66 said:


> Hello *(AllenEdmondsCEO)* Paul,
> Thank you very much for contributing to this thread and I'd like to echo the sentiments of the other gentlemen who have expressed there gratitude here.
> 
> I'm relatively new to AAAC and it has been an inspiration. I recently bought my first pair of non-black dress shoes in over 20 years and, have been drooling over your website for several weeks. I plan to purchase a pair in the near future and if the quality is as high as I'm lead to believe I'm sure you will find me a long term customer.
> ...


Pat.

Here's what our head of international, Colin Hall, suggests... Send an email to our representative there, Kenji Yamanishi at [email protected] and let him know of your issue. He'll know if Trading Post even carries your size and, if not, will be able to suggest what to do. Of course, he can order any shoe for you in your correct size from our factory. I empathize with your fallen arches. Mine are worse every year...but I don't need orthotics with AE welts given the way the insole forms to my feet. You may be able to get by without them in the shoes (I'm not a doctor, and don't even play one on TV, so I don't mean to be giving any advice here). Let me know how things work out. Thanks for giving us the chance to be your American shoe company.

Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

imainish said:


> I think it is really terrific that the CEO is posting and responding to comments on this thread. This bodes really well for the future of my favorite shoe company.
> 
> Some of the collection:
> https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aecollection001.jpg
> ...


Dear Imainish - Thank you very much for your good wishes. I'll check into your points ... I appreciate the suggestions.

Be well,
Paul


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I really like that single strap monk he has in his collection. You should bring those back for sure.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a nice collection. How many shoes? How do you get such an amazing shine?


----------



## Fang66 (Mar 25, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Pat.
> 
> Here's what our head of international, Colin Hall, suggests... Send an email to our representative there, Kenji Yamanishi at [email protected] and let him know of your issue. He'll know if Trading Post even carries your size and, if not, will be able to suggest what to do. Of course, he can order any shoe for you in your correct size from our factory. I empathize with your fallen arches. Mine are worse every year...but I don't need orthotics with AE welts given the way the insole forms to my feet. You may be able to get by without them in the shoes (I'm not a doctor, and don't even play one on TV, so I don't mean to be giving any advice here). Let me know how things work out. Thanks for giving us the chance to be your American shoe company.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Paul I'll send an email to Yamanishi san tonight.

I tried to find the Trading Post in Shibuya (had to bunk off work  how un-Japanese of me) but unfortunately I couldn't find the store:crazy:. I might try again this weekend.

Thanks again,
Pat.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

> Dear Imainish - Thank you very much for your good wishes. I'll check into your points ... I appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> Be well,
> Paul


And thanks again for listening....



osc said:


> I think you need maybe 2-3 more pairs of black shoes


I know what you mean....I'm looking to add the Soho or Evanston, Manhattan and Bel Air to the lineup, some brown, some Chili.... and why not some black.



> I really like that single strap monk he has in his collection. You should bring those back for sure.


+1000 :aportnoy:



> That is a nice collection. How many shoes? How do you get such an amazing shine?


Thank you. 15 pairs and counting....

As for the shine:
1) Clean and condition as directed (Lexol or AE) buff with Horsehair brush
2) Apply heel and edge dressing (AE or Kelly's)
3) Apply shoe cream (AE or Meltonian) buff again with brush
4) Apply wax polish (Lincoln or Kiwi) buff again with brush
5) Apply water with spray bottle to polishing rag and gently buff shoe to desired shine
6) Repeat steps 3 and 4 as necessary.

I find step 2 (and applying wax to heel and edge over dressing) to be the most overlooked step in the process and can really make the difference in the appearance of a well maintained pair of shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Yes but, you were shopping for a new pair of shoes. That's a legitimate reason to "bunk off work", whatever nationality one might be...isn't it(!)?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

imainish said:


> I meant to ask the OP or moderator if we can rename this thread something more appropriate, since we have been honored with presence of the CEO on deck?
> 
> I know what you mean....I'm looking to add the Soho or Evanston, Manhattan and Bel Air to the lineup.
> 
> And thanks again for listening....


I have a pair of the Bel Air in Walnut and am very tempted to go buy a pair in black. My wife has me on a one pair a month restriction and quota has already been filled for April so I either need a great excuse or a time machine--I would vote for the Bel Air.

+Whatever number on the Monkstrap. I think it is universal that we all want some sort of Lobb inspired, AE designed and manufactured, monk strap.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> I either need a great excuse or a time machine--


You and Uncle Rico from _Napoleon Dynamite._


----------



## zjpj (Sep 19, 2006)

I love my Bancrofts! I have them in black too.




The MacNeil is also awesome


----------



## MDGD (Oct 31, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> The shoes on the rights side of the postcard are in the process of being discontinued.


It is unfortunate that the Vincent is being discontinued. I think it is the nicest recraftable penny loafer on offer.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> I meant to address a couple other questions/comments. The recrafting promotion right now is our attempt to say thanks and offer something of value during this tough economy to as many of our longtime customers as possible. It was the brainchild of our new head of marketing - a great guy with a lot of experience you can see as our website develops further.


Is the recrafting promotion temporary? The standard package is $95 now and I'm trying to decide if I can afford to wait or do it while it's cheap.


----------



## Fang66 (Mar 25, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Yes but, you were shopping for a new pair of shoes. That's a legitimate reason to "bunk off work", whatever nationality one might be...isn't it(!)?


Too true, however I didn't really bunk off work, I'm almost never in the same office more than once a week and, I'm only contracted for 29.5 hours a week (although I usually put in 40 or 50) so no one really knows or cares if I'm not around for a couple of hours.

I'm Australian by nationality so taking time off work is in my genes 

Japanese resident by choice and, whilst Japan really is the land that style forgot at least -unlike Australia- most people here try not to look like slobs.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

As an expat Brit, I had no particular reason to favour A-E, and I'd worn EG, Church's, Alan McAfee (in the days before they went under), etc. But what struck me when I first considerd them, and continues to impress me, is how much better they are than any number of manufacturers who are only a little cheaper, and how marginal the quality difference is in shoes costing considerably more. 

Personally, I'd like to see the Kendalls in black calf, not just in patent leather.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Kent Wang said:


> Is the recrafting promotion temporary? The standard package is $95 now and I'm trying to decide if I can afford to wait or do it while it's cheap.


Kent - You did in fact miss the window. However, as an active AskAndy member, you can send them to my personal attention (see the address on our website) and I'll ensure that you're only charged the discounted rate. You'll need to have some patience, though. The response to the offer was so huge that we have a few thousand in the cue right now!

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> As an expat Brit, I had no particular reason to favour A-E, and I'd worn EG, Church's, Alan McAfee (in the days before they went under), etc. But what struck me when I first considerd them, and continues to impress me, is how much better they are than any number of manufacturers who are only a little cheaper, and how marginal the quality difference is in shoes costing considerably more.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see the Kendalls in black calf, not just in patent leather.


Thanks for an outstanding enunciation of our commitment to "Premium Value". We strive to replace "marginal" with something like "indistinguishable", but you've stated part of our brand promise very well.

Thanks again, 
Paul


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> You and Uncle Rico from _Napoleon Dynamite._


I loved that character--great movie.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> I loved that character--great movie.


I can throw this football over that mountain.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Paul,

AE shoes was my first introduction to fine men's shoes and I've since purchased 4 pairs, which are always a delight to wear. The brown Moras are fantastic!

May I suggest that you add more photos of individual shoes to your website? Loake of England has 360 views of their shoes and I also adore their Mayfair last, which you can see in the Dorchester and Savoy....both beautiful, sleek and elegant shoes. If you can make a new last based on the Mayfair with a skinnier waist, it'd easily stand up to the styling of Crockett and Jones.

It would also help to have photos and endorsements by real-life customers on your website as well - I'd love to see photos of well loved 20 year old AEs (I'm sure they're out there).

I think a Made-To-Order option as suggested by members would certainly be worth considering, as you have a large and loyal base of customers. E.g. some people adore the #4 last but it has since been discontinued. Supposedly a good portion of RM Williams business does come from MTO orders.

There aren't many things in this throw-away world that equal AEs longevity. Not cars, not clothes, not much at all. I wear my AEs with the joyful knowledge that I'll probably be wearing them in 10 years. Please continue to do business in America and I'll be glad to be your customer for many more years.

<next stop: AE Manchester!:devil:>


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree, more photos are definitely needed. Both sides, bottom, top, back.


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

Another vote for improved / additional photos. I must confess that I will look at other sites for a more well rounded view of a particular shoe.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Chi said:


> I can throw this football over that mountain.


Man, if they had just won state that year . . . . everything woulda been different.


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

360 degree photos would definitely be nice. That may take some time to implement and I have a simpler request I'm hoping can be filled in the meantime: any chance of adding a photo of the brogue suede version of the ?


----------



## charlie2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*number 4 last*

Paul, i love the shoes - i have eight pair in my collection. Why did you cancel the number four last? That last fit me better than any other.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

So I'll come right out and ask. Mr. Grangaard, are there any plans to produce a limited edition AAAC shoe?


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Last night, while polishing my pair of black 5th Avenues, UPS arrived late (8PM?) with my new pair of brown 5th Avenues, leaving me up to my clavicles in Wisconsonian craftsmanship.

And yes, my right hand was covered in shoe polish.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Dear Paul,

Since joining this site over 2 years ago, not only did I disover what the initials "AE" stand for, I have also found out first hand the quality of your products. A major selling point for me are the narrow widths which are available. I know own more shoes than I want to admit (at least 8 pairs of AE).

Purchasing AEs in Canada, though, is quite an accomplishment: they're next to impossible to find and once you find them, they're extremely expensive. I've managed to assemble my AE collection through judicious Ebay purchases (from vendors other than AE) and one visit to your Manchester, VT shoe bank.

The shoe bank is about a 4 hour drive from Montreal. My heart goes to Wetnose who must be located about 10 hours away from Manchester.

I have not had the opportunity to purchase shoes directly from your own Ebay presence and likely won't. Here's why: the prices of the shoes themselves are great but the shipping charges is prohibitively expensive. On the face of it, $40 US is somewhat steep in itself, but because you elect to only use UPS as a shipping method, I know as a fact that I will be charged brokerage and customs fees.

If you offered the option of shipping via the post office, I would certainly keep my eyes open for Ebay deals and might even get in touch directly with the Port Washington shoe bank (as others on this board seem to do regularly) for my purchases.

I would therefore urge AE to offer a USPS shipping option.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm in Winnipeg and there is only one place in the city to purchase AE's and they are at a high price point in my opinion. I do plan to order through the shoe bank but would also like to see USPS offered as a shipping option through the AE Ebay store.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered a pair of Randolphs in black calf skin from the Shoe Bank at the Factory - damn I like those shoes.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

GreenPlastic said:


> So I'll come right out and ask. Mr. Grangaard, are there any plans to produce a limited edition AAAC shoe?


I had the same thought about an AAAC-edition boot, if reintroduced. And a special introductory price for forumites, um, loyal customer base LOL! :aportnoy:


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Dear Mr. Grangaard,

There are a few items that have been mentioned that I would like to cast a vote of support for.

A captoe winter dress boot!

The number four last was one of your best. I understand the move towards sleeker lines, but must it it cut from the roster?

UPS are first class thieves across the US/Canada border and the sole reason I have stopped purchasing from the AE store. My last order, of a pair Delray, almost cost as much in customs brokerage fees etc as the shoes themselves! 
USPS Please. They may be slow, but they are reliable and reasonable.

Best regards,
Allen



NukeMeSlowly said:


> .....
> 
> At the risk of beating a dead horse, a captoe balmoral winter DRESS boot would be a tremendous seller for you. No American company makes this style of boot anymore; you would have a total lock on the market. If you search this board, you will find dozens of threads on this subject with members lamenting their inability to readily buy this style of boot.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

It sounds like AE needs to open up a Shoe Bank in Canada.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Chi said:


> It sounds like AE needs to open up a Shoe Bank in Canada.


I think a Canadian-based shoe bank would be a profitable venture for AE, though my opinion may be biased. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I just ebayed some MacNeils and they are shipping USPS to me, north of the 49th.

I ordered some from Harry Rosen last year, but not being able to try on is a bit of a crapshoot, and it also seemed like a bit of a gouge relative to the exchange rate. Then they charged me $40 for shoetrees, another item that is hard to get in Canada at a decent price. My Alden guy also charged me $40 for trees.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Green3, who is shipping you McNeils via USPS, AllenEdmonds on Ebay? I tried asking that some time ago and was told that the only alternative was UPS.

A Canadian shoe bank would be a dream come true!


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Canadians, have you considered using a mail forwarding service like Bongo?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Bongo looks very interesting, but a tad expensive.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I just received my pair of AE Randolphs from the Shoe Bank at the factory today. I bought the "factory seconds" for a 25% discount. I challenge anyone to definitively show me what makes them factory seconds. Best deal ever.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

For canadians, the best route to go for Allen Edmonds is through the shoe bank in Mequon, Wisconsin. ([email protected]) Email them and request for an excel spreadsheet of 2nds/discontinueds in your size. There might also be some ongoing deals so ask. 

I ordered 2 pairs from there, just last month, for a great deal. Shipping only costs $25 via USPS. PST and GST charged at the post office but that was it. Considering I could have paid C$500 each (incl GST and PST), it was an amazing deal. Accessories (edge dressing, shoe conditionner and polish) are significantly less expensive than Harry Rosen too.

It helps if you have a solid idea what you want though - I did get a Troy initially but didn't like the styling. One Claremont later and I'm one happy dude. :aportnoy:

Remember, the shoes can only be returned if the soles aren't used. Wear them on tile/carpet, wriggle your toes, match them to your existing outfits, etc etc then make a decision. Once the soles are marked, you can't return them.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Green3, who is shipping you McNeils via USPS, AllenEdmonds on Ebay? I tried asking that some time ago and was told that the only alternative was UPS.
> 
> A Canadian shoe bank would be a dream come true!


I just bought from AE on Ebay, and USPS was an option. Pretty sweet. I hate USPS, but the deal was too good to pass up - pebble grain chili, which isn't normally offered, and in my somewhat hard to find EEE size.

I loaded up on polish and trees as well.


----------



## 11211 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. Grangaard:

I am fortunate enough to be in the process of accepting a new position with a law firm after an extended period of unemployment. Your participation on this board has made a customer out of me (I used to buy from some of your competitors). I plan to purchase 3-4 pairs during your sale to wear at my new firm.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

11211 said:


> Mr. Grangaard:
> 
> I am fortunate enough to be in the process of accepting a new position with a law firm after an extended period of unemployment. Your participation on this board has made a customer out of me (I used to buy from some of your competitors). I plan to purchase 3-4 pairs during your sale to wear at my new firm.


You'll do well with Allen Edmonds at your new firm. Not knowing what type of law you'll be in, this advice could be off-base, but you can't go far wrong with a pair of Park or Fifth Avenues, Graysons or Randolphs, Stands and - for your most serious days - the McAllister. Dark brown (burnished brown calfskin) is really working well in legal environments these days, in addition to our classic black calf.

Thanks very much for choosing our products and please tell your new associates who haven't discovered quality footwear yet!

Best wishes to you in the new role.

Paul


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

*Watch out, you might give American private equity a good name!*



AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> I appreciate your feedback and hope my jumping in here doesn't stifle further candor. We only get better when we know what our customers are truly thinking. Thanks!


Welcome to the Forum, and a collective thanks for effectively making communication between AE and this distilled user Forum a 2-way street. Taking the unique path to CEO via moving from a Board position to a managerial role, your visible steps thus far in changing the AE line seem to have met with the approval of much of the Forum, myself included. Your comments regarding the upcoming addition of new rubber-soled shoes acknowledges both the reality of the broader mens' dress shoe market and the need to run a sustainable business. So please, keep up the good work, trust your gut and business instincts, and check back on the Forum once in a while to see what us gadflys say! Thanks.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> You'll do well with Allen Edmonds at your new firm. Not knowing what type of law you'll be in, this advice could be off-base, but you can't go far wrong with a pair of Park or Fifth Avenues, Graysons or Randolphs, Stands and - for your most serious days - the McAllister. Dark brown (burnished brown calfskin) is really working well in legal environments these days, in addition to our classic black calf.
> 
> Thanks very much for choosing our products and please tell your new associates who haven't discovered quality footwear yet!
> 
> ...


Do you get a lot of requests (other than here) for the MacNeil in brown or pebble?


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Catching up after a couple of days*



ksinc said:


> Do you get a lot of requests (other than here) for the MacNeil in brown or pebble?


Not that I'm aware of, but we have our fall '09 review meeting set up in the coming days. There'll be a number of our store managers and wholesale sales force in town and I'll ask. As mentioned long ago in one of these threads, our top request from customers is to bring back the Sanford, which we will do in the fall.

Thanks for all the recent comments and suggestions. In direct response to some common input, we are indeed working on putting better and more photos of the shoes on the website. Also, your shoe ideas are always welcomed.

And thanks to Medhat for his welcome and wishes. This role at Allen Edmonds is a ton of fun for me, including interacting with the discerning posters on Ask Andy. I'm enjoying it AND were making some good progress despite the tough economy, so things are good. Thanks again.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2008)

*Just a thought..*

Paul,

I heartily recommend that you discuss things with Sator - his knowledge base for the sartorial world is massive and he is one of, if not the, most helpful person on multiple forums.

I think is a fantastic idea that you have come to post on this forum - companies that treat their customers well have those customers stay through the bad times - as evidenced by the success of your re-crafting promotion.

I'd love the Brantley Balmoral that has been discussed so far - I would probably get two pairs, a dark brown and a tan. They look to be an excellent shoe to wear with denim.

Have you thought of making a MTO program? Last, style, leather, welt etc could be customized. I think this would make people who are fans of AE love you even more - we get our quality construction, quality uppers, leather insoles and premium calfskins in our favourite styles, such as Balmorals + Oxford Boots, Brogued Captoe's, Medallions etc.

This would mean that we wouldn't be waiting for AE to make the models we love - we could do it individually, or as a forum. I for one, would love a high vamp penny loafer, in burgundy cordovan, unlined uppers and am sure others out there are searching for the same thing. Part of belonging to a commnunity is coming together to do things: Im sure forumites would love a 'Ask Andy Balmoral' or an 'Ask Andy Longwing' - using your best construction, best leathers and finest trimmings.

Was just a thought, is all.

All the best,

Razele.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Another vote for pebble grained shoes - MacNeil esp. and other casual models - Wilbert.

Also the calf Bradley - a great, classic model.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

paper clip said:


> Also the calf Bradley - a great, classic model.


Indeed. Surely a 'Timeless Classic' if ever there was one.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

paper clip said:


> .......
> 
> Also the calf Bradley - a great, classic model.


Agreed,

I only had time to get it in Chili before they pulled the plug on what is perhaps my favorite AE shoe.


----------



## weckl (Jun 28, 2003)

The AE Shoe Bank is the best-kept secret in the known universe--to the point where I'm hesitant to tell people about it, lest it will become too popular and prices will rise (let's keep it between us, AAACers). 

I just bought a pair of Ramsey Spectators, which aren't even MADE anymore, from the Bank. They found my size in a store in Maine and had them shipped to me within the week. Total price, including shipping and tax: $147. Utterly beautiful shoes and top-notch service. AE is my favorite shoe company.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

What exactly makes a pair of shoes a factory second? Do they inspect every single shoe that come off the assembly line and if they do not pass the inspection from their checkoff list, do they become a factory second? Do these usually go to the outlets and to the shoe bank? Do any of the online stores sell seconds without informing the public? To an untrained eye, how can one tell if a pair of AEs are a first or second?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I just received a pair of AE Randolph factory seconds from the Shoe Bank. I can not tell what makes them a factory second, they look perfect to me. There is a stamp of a shoe on the bottom of one shoe, I assume that is a marking to indicate a factory second. I would not hesitate to buy factory seconds from AE.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Timeless Fashion said:


> What exactly makes a pair of shoes a factory second? Do they inspect every single shoe that come off the assembly line and if they do not pass the inspection from their checkoff list, do they become a factory second? Do


I've dealt with the Shoe Bank a good bit and developed my own hypothesis on factory seconds.

There are several reasons a shoe can end up being a second, small imperfection in the leather, mis-stitch, or finish imperfection. Given AE's manufacturing process and quiaity control I think the number of seconds resulity for these reasons are limited.

I think that many of the 2nds sold by AE are shoes that have been tried-on at a retailer and creased, however slightly. The shoes are then sent back to AE where they are manipulated somehow to press out any creasing in the vamp. The shoe then can't be classified a first-quaity but to a buyer it is near perfect.

Of course this is just my theory, perhaps Mr. Grangaard will weigh-in of the subject.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Raz said:


> I heartily recommend that you discuss things with Sator - his knowledge base for the sartorial world is massive and he is one of, if not the, most helpful person on multiple forums.


Thank you for the kind words, but I've already said my bit here. I remember too being involved in discussions here last year expressing my concerns about how AE seemed to be trying too hard to make fashion forwards shoes and getting away from their traditional target market. I recall giving the analogy of the British shirtmaking company Acorn and how it once developed a line of fashion forward shirtings that were a dismal failure because people who buy Acorn expect classical understatement and tastefulness. I have been impressed to see that these concerns didn't go unheeded.

I have also been a fairly staunch defender of AE against detractors who claim that AE lasts are shapeless and inelegant. Objective side by side comparisons with lasts from Vass, and Edward Green have shown that these criticisms are without base. From the cost/quality point of view, I remain firmly of the view that AEs represent one of the most cost effective quality shoes available today.

The only thing I would wish from AE is that they scour through their models in the catalogues from the 1930s onwards looking for designs that are worthwhile reviving. I am sure that the archives have many long forgotten gems in them. If the original patterns survive, then this will be a cost-effective way of introducing "new" classics into their line up, without having to commission new patterns.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh my god I had to slog through 9 pages of posts to get here ! This is a thread I kept meaning to completely read and it KEPT GROWING, in any case I just want to add that I got my McAllister's after a brief delay from Shoemart in Norwalk CT. There must have been some lag between the intro and the inventory shipping or whatever (10.5D so it a popular size). 

I had them shipped to my house and went over them with a fine-tooth comb. With the exception of a tiny flake of rubber on a heel they were flawless so right out of the box the QC was good. The fit is very good and the design is traffic stopping. Everyone I showed them to loved them both for the detail and for the color (merlot).

For AllenEdmondsCEO:

I did get a matching belt in Merlot, one of the wide ones, but I may get an additional one in the thinner size as well. I think the wide runs just a smidge wider than my personal taste and it might make sense to show a photo of the belt threaded through the belt loops of a very typical pair of pants to give folks an idea of scale for both belt dimensions. Just a picture of the belt up close through two loops. 

Additionally It might be nice to be able to get the standard size belt with a silver buckle rather than just gold. Yes I just doubled your inventory requirement (maybe) but I tend to match metals from cuff links to belt buckles to watches and, well I am an AAAC forum-ite, so everything has to be just right!

Back to the shoes: They crease in just the right spot so as to not crease the fine details and the color is such that you arent going to see yourself coming and going yet it works with a wide range of pant shades and looks etc.

As for the website I think it could benefit from a "care and feeding" link somewhere which explains the how,when and why of shining the shoes. This provides an after-purchase connection to the customer and would boost sales of the polish etc. You have a link on the main page that says "Shoe Care" but what it means is "Shoe Care Products" a nice folksy lesson in shoecare 101 would be a welcome addition - it could be youtube slick or pages of text instructions and old school line drawings - either way...

I could give you about 50 suggestions for the website but as for the shoes - I am thrilled and I am only at 3-4 pairs but I can see that growing.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Sator said:


> ......expect classical understatement and tastefulness.......
> 
> The only thing I would wish from AE is that they scour through their models in the catalogues from the 1930s onwards looking for designs that are worthwhile reviving. I am sure that the archives have many long forgotten gems in them. If the original patterns survive, then this will be a cost-effective way of introducing "new" classics into their line up, without having to commission new patterns.


Hear Hear.
Well said Sator.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

deanayer said:


> For AllenEdmondsCEO:
> As for the website I think it could benefit from a "care and feeding" link somewhere which explains the how,when and why of shining the shoes. This provides an after-purchase connection to the customer and would boost sales of the polish etc. You have a link on the main page that says "Shoe Care" but what it means is "Shoe Care Products" a nice folksy lesson in shoecare 101 would be a welcome addition - it could be youtube slick or pages of text instructions and old school line drawings - either way...


Great Point! They actually have some of it; they just "hide" it. But it is not interactive or even "folksy" at all.

After you go to "Shoe Care" click on "Shoe and Leather Care" in the bottom right which takes you to another landing page with both a "Shoe Care Tips" and a "Leather Care" option.

It should be much easier to find (one-click) from the home page. They also "hide" the Shoe Last FAQ under "Customer Care"."Sizing". The web-site needs some topic specific usability testing for sure.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea how long the "Timeless Classics" pricing will last? I desperately want a pair of Strands (and possibly 5th Aves) but we just put hardwood floors in our house and I am essentially broke for the short-term. Will these still be priced so deliciously in a month or two?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

In the latest AE catalog that I got from the Shoe Bank, there is a page dedicated to shoe care of each type of leather.

I whole heartedly agree that AE's website should have some Youtube links that shoe how to take care of shoes. It would be a good way to sell AE shoe care products.

BTW, I just wore my new AE Hancock's today for the first time, I love them.


----------



## Sousaphil (Mar 8, 2009)

deanayer said:


> a nice folksy lesson in shoecare 101 would be a welcome addition - it could be youtube slick or pages of text instructions and old school line drawings - either way...


How about "Shoe care lessons from a CEO"?
It'd be great to see Paul G on YouTube carefully polishing his beloved favorite AEs. Show that the people at the top enjoy their product just as much as their most loyal customers.


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

Sator said:


> The only thing I would wish from AE is that they scour through their models in the catalogues from the 1930s onwards looking for designs that are worthwhile reviving. I am sure that the archives have many long forgotten gems in them. If the original patterns survive, then this will be a cost-effective way of introducing "new" classics into their line up, without having to commission new patterns.


I completely agree, but to go a step further I seem to recall that there use to be a AEClassics web site ( which I thought displayed pics and descriptions. Assuming that this data was not simply deleted it could be reviewed either internally by the AE team or you could go so far as to make it accessible for review of potential future re-introductions with the public.


----------



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

Is there any chance the 15% off could be made to apply to web sites as well? I would like to order some shoe care products but I doubt a retail store would have everything I need.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Liquidus said:


> Is there any chance the 15% off could be made to apply to web sites as well? I would like to order some shoe care products but I doubt a retail store would have everything I need.


Call the shoe bank and they will help you out. I called this week to see what they had re: seconds and ended up getting the Wendell. Even though they didn't have it in the store he could access inventory in the warehouse. I am sure they will help you.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> About quality and in-store appearances ...You can count on this management team to give high Allen Edmonds Quality production its highest priority. Some of those shoes, particularly longstanding styles, that you see on tables at retailers incredibly are several years old. When they sit there like that for a long time in fluctuating humidity and heat (especially without shoe trees in them), they can lose luster and finally shape. It's one of our wholesale sales force's main roles...to make sure the shoes are refreshed and shined. Unfortunately, it's like painting the Golden Gate Bridge -- the job starts over as soon as it's completed. We try to have the retailers pay better attention and some do...
> 
> About the shoe bags... We only sell factory seconds in our Shoe Bank and outlet stores, so we don't put bags in those boxes given the discounted pricing. First quality dress shoes sold in our concept stores and on our eCommerce site do come with shoe bags (although we will probably confine that tradition to our top of the line shoes in the future; the rubber bottom Crosstowns will soon come with a flannel wrap in our trademark merlot color). While most shoe buyers can't tell what made the shoe a "second" or don't care that it's not perfect, I'm sure such connoisseurs as you all deserve and appreciate the best of production quality...I encourage you to order your favorite pair of the Timeless Classics today!
> 
> ...


That is precisely what I thought, Paul. Allen Edmonds' quality has not even gone down the least bit or remotely. The examples that sit in stores for years on end simply deteriorate from age, heat and humidity, possibly in store abuse from customers (maybe even from store employees as well) and other things.

Are you getting all of this, Cary Grant (and all others-of which there are, IMO, too many to mention who were saying that Allen Edmonds' quality has gone down recently)?


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, given the way private equity has been vilified as of recent as part of *Wall Street*--which may or may not be deserved--it's not surprising that as soon as the firm is bought--BOOM!--we see accusations of quality deterioration. If ones only exposure to the private equity sector were the film _Wall Street_ and Mitt Romney's political career--and this situation is closer to the truth than I want to believe--then it would not be surprising if one thought that AE's new management plan called for firing half the employees, killing the other half, and making the shoes out of kittens instead of calf.

Not that anyone actually thinks that. But there's something in the American culture that mistrusts any superpowerful institution, from the UN to private equity firms.

I admit to being a mere neophyte in the sartorial realm, but I have found the quality of the "new" AEs--with the exception of the black insole, which I have since come to approve of--to be on par with the AEs of "old."


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

*I'm in Hot Water, Once Again!!!*

I am going to give a very blatant advertorial here for Allen Edmonds. On Monday, I spoke to an indvidual at the shoe bank in Brookfield WI. (My apologies, his name escapes me.) I called because I really wanted to see if they had any seconds of any of the shell cordovan products. He checked for me and then said no, but we continued to chat. Great customer service made me think I was the only person he needed to take care of that day. How about the Winhall? He started selling me on the Winhall. Not over the top, just telling me a little history of the shoe and how well it was doing. I loved it -- guy knew his product. Finally, I said I have always had my eye on the Wendell but just haven't made the move. I said those are half off aren't they? He said, "well we don't have those here, but if you wanted to get it I can process it for you." Too easy, way too easy. I am typing this wearing my new Wendells--and I had to buy the shoe trees as well.

Ok, I am in serious trouble with the wife--she has me on a one pair of shoes per month program. I purchased a pair of Bel Airs at the begining of the month. (I actually sneaked in a pair of bucks and deck shoes as well--but she doesn't know.) I need a good rationale for the purchase. The Gman stimulus plan?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tell her you're helping to stimulate the economy by buying American-made shoes. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Tell her you're helping to stimulate the economy by buying American-made shoes. :icon_smile_big:


I have tried that and it works to some degree. Actually she hasn't pushed too hard to stop my free spending ways, but she has commented on the closet space differential.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ Gman-17: Perhaps the best approach is the honest one. Look directly in your wife's eyes and tell her that you have been working hard to get all of your monthly shoe purchases completed in the first six months of 2009...so that you can focus all of your attention on her, for the rest of the year. Trust me, it really works...just don't smile as you are saying your lines!  

PS: As for the rest of us, what would be most proper for us to wear to gman-17's funeral?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Gman-17: Perhaps the best approach is the honest one. Look directly in your wife's eyes and tell her that you have been working hard to get all of your monthly shoe purchases completed in the first six months of 2009...so that you can focus all of your attention on her, for the rest of the year. Trust me, it really works...just don't smile as you are saying your lines!
> 
> PS: As for the rest of us, what would be most proper for us to wear to gman-17's funeral?


All quiet on the home front today. My wife said she had to admit she liked the latest purcahse (Wendell)--ok I also made some nice reservations for dinner on Sat eve.

To my funeral --please it will be a stylish event only the top of the line Park and Fifth Aves, please.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Catching Up through May 3rd*

Greetings after a busy week at work and then a beautiful spring weekend here in the upper Midwest. I'm going to try to respond to several posted comments above.

The "special re-introductory pricing" at $279 for the Timeless Classics will last through July. Then, in August, we will be introducing a new line of shoes that will retail for $285, called our Executive Collection, which will be 270 degree (aka heel to heel) welted shoes with a classic-looking rubber sole. These soles can't be distinguished from leather soles from a side-view even inches away, let alone from eye level down to foot level. As I've mentioned in other posts, the Presidio from that collection is the shoe I've attached below. It won't make sense to have the leather-soled Timeless Classics priced below the Executives, so we will take the TC price up in the fall.

We're looking to add to the Timeless Classics collection in the second half of the year. Right now we've settled on the Sanford and the Walton, but we could do another style as well. I'm eager for your suggestions. As for perusing old catalogues, that's just what I've been doing. You will notice from now on in our stores a continuous commitment to a Classics Collection. Our efforts to bring out fashion-forward shoes will be separate from the commitment to the Classics. We should be both consistent for our longtime customers and innovative to attract new.

To "Deanayer" with the traffic-stopping new McAllisters, thanks very much for your business as well as the suggestions! I of course do hope you'll be adding to your AE rotation, and I'd like to suggest you try a pair of Stands in walnut (our newest color that will also stop the traffic on the next two blocks) or black calfskin, or a pair of Fifth Avenues in burnished brown calf (a more traditional color that's becoming ever more popular these days-- incredible-looking leather). I love these classic shoes and these three are my favorites.

As for me doing a video about shoe care, I can hear my dad chuckling from on high. He always wanted us to shine our church shoes on Saturday afternoon when I was a kid, and I wasn't a particularly faithful observer of the tradition. You will see me at some point in the future talking about our company and our shoes, but there's someone better able to deliver the shoe care tutorial.

Finally, May and June always go by quickly. Father's Day will be upon us soon. Watch for Father's Day gift ideas on our website and in our concept stores. I know many of you learned about Allen Edmonds from your fathers, and many of you have sons to whom you'd like to pass along the Allen Edmonds tradition. We hope to help you in either direction this year with Father's Day inscripted shoe trees ("Happy Father's Day - I've got some big shoes to fill!"), "World's Greatest Dad" inscripted tie racks, other products we're about to introduce (ties, small leather goods, all Made in USA) or perhaps a pair of Timeless Classics. We're also doing a neat "From Allen Edmonds to You" e-greeting card with father/son pictures of employees in it. I've seen some of the photos and they're both fun and inspirational. The card will be up toward the end of the month...

Thanks to all for your interest in AE!

Have a good week,

Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Gman and BigChris*

Gman, thanks for buying the Bel Airs, our most popular shoe of the recent introductions on the new 00 last. (You should see that shoe in a spectator! Fantasitic!) Please tell your wife how much we appreciate the AE Made in the USA stimulus package in this tough economy.

BigChris, thanks for your comments and support!

Paul


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Dear Paul,

I am glad to hear this path has been chosen, years ago a debate raged on this very forum as to why companies can not hold their roots and reach out for the younger crowd too. Few seem to be able to balance that game.

I travel in very conservative circles, and by far the two AE shoes that draw the most comments are the Bradley (Chili, which have aged into a beautiful deep tone that I would kill to have more of ) and the Niles (Black and Brandy). Classic, clean, but the Niles still have nice lines and works well with everything.

Since the lasts are still in the AE library, why can we not make a special order of an old favorite? Perhaps a small window once per year to special order older classics would be more manageable for the company and appease us demanding clients, timed to the slowest period for the factory, I am sure most of would wait for shoes. Is something of that nature remotely close to workable for the factory to consider?



AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> .......
> 
> We're looking to add to the Timeless Classics collection in the second half of the year. Right now we've settled on the Sanford and the Walton, but we could do another style as well. I'm eager for your suggestions. As for perusing old catalogues, that's just what I've been doing. You will notice from now on in our stores a continuous commitment to a Classics Collection. Our efforts to bring out fashion-forward shoes will be separate from the commitment to the Classics. We should be both consistent for our longtime customers and innovative to attract new.........
> 
> Paul


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Gman, thanks for buying the Bel Airs, our most popular shoe of the recent introductions on the new 00 last. (You should see that shoe in a spectator! Fantasitic!) Please tell your wife how much we appreciate the AE Made in the USA stimulus package in this tough economy.
> 
> BigChris, thanks for your comments and support!
> 
> Paul


Paul,

You and your team keep giving me good excuses, and I'll keep breaking (bending) the rules.

Thanks!

G


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

"The AE Shoe Bank is the best-kept secret in the known universe--to the point where I'm hesitant to tell people about it, lest it will become too popular and prices will rise (let's keep it between us, AAACers)."

Glad you let us in on the secret. They sent me a spreadsheet of everything they had in 13D...picked up the Park Ave. in brown and a bourbon & bone spectator.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul:

Will the new rubber soled collection be recraftable?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Custom Made Shoes*



zegnamtl said:


> Dear Paul,
> 
> I am glad to hear this path has been chosen, years ago a debate raged on this very forum as to why companies can not hold their roots and reach out for the younger crowd too. Few seem to be able to balance that game.
> 
> ...


Good questions. We actually do have a Custom Made program that enables you to select your preferred leathers, heels and soles for a favorite shoe style. A Park Avenue in pebble leather with a tap sole? No trouble. We'd love to make it for you. We're not really able to convert patterns from one last to another, however. The patterns, which are used to cut the leather pieces that are then sewn into an upper before being formed onto the last, are last-specific. Which brings me to the next point. While we keep lasts forever, we do purge patterns from time to time (these are made out of something akin to firm cardboard and can wear out). So, we don't have the ability to make all of our library anymore. When we brought back the Timeless Classics, we had some of the patterns but had to re-make others, for example.

There's good news on the Bradlely and the Niles. This fall, we're bringing back the Bradley look in our new 270 degree welted shoes with the classic-looking rubber soles (the Executive Collection). It'll be called the "Powell" and it's one of my favorites of this year's vintage (heavily because I've always liked that look, so I encouraged our design team to develop it again). While we're not re-doing the Niles, we have both the Strand and the Fifth Avenue that share cap-toe similarities, and we're bringing back the Sanford in the future. If you don't see a leather option in any of those shoes that you'd like, any of our stores or call center salespeople could take an order for a custom made version.

Be well,
Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Recraftable*



Chi said:


> Paul:
> 
> Will the new rubber soled collection be recraftable?
> 
> ...


Tim - Thanks for the question. Yes, they definitely will be recraftable. They'll be true goodyear welts and lend themselves perfectly to recrafting.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, I'd like to see a return of either the Fairfax (love that shoe) or the Warton.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings after a busy week at work and then a beautiful spring weekend here in the upper Midwest. I'm going to try to respond to several posted comments above. Paul


Paul, thanks VERY much for your participation on this forum. I bought my first pair of AEs (Strand) in Feb. on a recommendation from a friend. I've since bought a second pair (Dryden) and am happy with both. My 11 year old son has taken a liking to them and has been begging me to get him a pair w/ leather soles. ;-) I told him he'll have to wait a bit.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Geoff Gander said:


> For what it's worth, I'd like to see a return of either the Fairfax (love that shoe) or the Warton.


+1 on the Fairfax.


----------



## chapunso (Aug 13, 2006)

*Spectators*

Dear Paul:
I am a fan of your shoes. I have to say that my favorites are the moccasins and the suede. I love the thayer in particular.
For a long time I have being considering the purchse of spectators. I prefer them brown/white or brown/bone. I have looked at yout McClains, but I only see them in black/white.
I have looked at the Bel Airs, and I like them, but I have a questions: Do you have any spectators in mocassin?. those seem to be the ideal summer shoe, and withe the exception of old models of Martin Dingman, I cannot find a reputabloe manufacturere that makes them any more. i am wondering why?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

chapunso said:


> Dear Paul:
> I am a fan of your shoes. I have to say that my favorites are the moccasins and the suede. I love the thayer in particular.
> For a long time I have being considering the purchse of spectators. I prefer them brown/white or brown/bone. I have looked at yout McClains, but I only see them in black/white.
> I have looked at the Bel Airs, and I like them, but I have a questions: Do you have any spectators in mocassin?. those seem to be the ideal summer shoe, and withe the exception of old models of Martin Dingman, I cannot find a reputabloe manufacturere that makes them any more. i am wondering why?


Not to steal AEs thunder nor hijack the thread, but I think Ben Silver has what you're looking for if AE doesn't-item 632.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Readers of this thread may be interested in this*

Folks I didn't want to hijack this thread but I wanted to let you all know what Paul did for me. Here is the thread detailing the change from Chili to Merlot for my McCalins.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94087


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Moccasin Specatators*



chapunso said:


> Dear Paul:
> I am a fan of your shoes. I have to say that my favorites are the moccasins and the suede. I love the thayer in particular.
> For a long time I have being considering the purchse of spectators. I prefer them brown/white or brown/bone. I have looked at yout McClains, but I only see them in black/white.
> I have looked at the Bel Airs, and I like them, but I have a questions: Do you have any spectators in mocassin?. those seem to be the ideal summer shoe, and withe the exception of old models of Martin Dingman, I cannot find a reputabloe manufacturere that makes them any more. i am wondering why?


Funny you should ask...We had our Spring '10 new product development review on Monday and there were two handsewn spectators in the group to consider. I doubt they'll make the regular line-up though as it only makes sense for us to carry them if we think we can sell several hundred. We can make them for you special order out of one of our current styles. There's a surcharge for that, it's takes stopping the production line to do one unique product, but we're happy to do it if you're still interested. By the way, I have a pair of the brown and bone Bel Airs and they're very sharp. Just contact one of our stores and they'd be glad to help.

Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I am amazed at this day and age that a CEO would take the time to engage in close conversations with their end-users. This alone would make me want to buy more AEs, knowing that the top level actually cares. I've seen many companies, including "the other shoe company", who provides an email address in their webpage and doesn't even bother to respond.

I see exciting times ahead at AE with many new designs and I'm sure under your stewardship, AE will continue to thrive. 

Kind Regards.
Mike.


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> We're looking to add to the Timeless Classics collection in the second half of the year. Right now we've settled on the Sanford and the Walton, but we could do another style as well. I'm eager for your suggestions.


 I did not catch this at first, but the appeal for suggestions for "another stye" is absolutely right on the money. Personally I tend to be drawn to certain styles such as wingtips. The last three pairs purchased being the Strand, the Hudson, and the Birmingham (which was only made possible by your Shoebank staff going beyond my expectations of customer service). For me I immediately recall styles like the Chester or the Fairhaven, but from a practial point of view the McAllister already fits those styles so the trick is a classic shoe that fits into the current collection. My suggestions, based completely on looks are as follows:

1. Either the Bancroft or the Dryden. Offers a bit more design than the Fifth Avenue and not as much Weybridge.

2. Another monk strap. I think you only have two in the collection so there may be room in this area. The Concord (bicycle toe), Standish (plain toe) or the Holt (combination of the Dryden and the Thayer). The Holt is my favorite based on looks alone.

3. The Kingsland - I know you have a number of wingtips and it is very similar to the Bel Air, but it appears just a bit more understated and not as elongated.

4. The Windham - I think the Cody and the Manchester are the only two slip-ons with prominent designs so this would fit between those two and the classic looks of the Grayson or the Burbank in my eyes.

I expect you will receive a full range of suggestions many of which (mine included) may be from shoes that simply didn't sell that well previously so I appreciate the opportunity to make suggestions and look forward to seeing if another Classic is introduced what style is selected.

Kind regards.
John


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I think the TCs have one style really missing and the best thing you could do would be to bring the Bradley back; in calf. The Ashton just doesn't quite fill that void and your competitor, Alden, has several options in this style (NFB, NST, & U.)

The Bradley was already mentioned previously by others.

AE could also give us the Leeds in some additional colors (and maybe a pebble skin) without requiring a custom order.


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I think the TCs have one style really missing and the best thing you could do would be to bring the Bradley back; in calf. The Ashton just doesn't quite fill that void and your competitor, Alden, has several options in this style (NFB, NST, & U.)
> 
> The Bradley was already mentioned previously by others.


I agree on the Bradley, but I was under the impression that the Walton was being brought in to fill this void. I have only seen the Walton in pics so this is just a guess on my part.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

jdpgator, what shoe is that in the side view on top? I really like the looks of the shoe. Please help as I smell a new addition coming on.
Thanks,
Jed


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Personally, I'd really like a pair of Globetrotters. My dad had a pair, and at the time I thought they were for "old men", but now that I'm 54, I'm sure I could wear a pair. In pebble grain chili!


----------



## jdpgator (Mar 20, 2008)

The top is the Bradley (according to Amazon) and the bottom is identified as the Walton from " Crown_Am's photostream" on Flickr. Very nice collection on this site - makes my collection of 7 AEs seem very modest. 

The bad news on the Bradley is they are discontinued, but the good news is you may be able to find them at a very reasonable price. I waited too long and I have been unable to find my size so the Walton is potentially good news for me.

FWIW, I have purchased discontinued shoes from the Factory Store in the past and have great service by two seperate employees so I would recommend making a call to see if they have your size. Good luck.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Ah! You're probably right that they fill the same void in AE's perspective. Darn! I must be the only person that thinks they look like a size 8 upper put on a size 10 last. I have an NFB in brown. Maybe I have to "suffer" for a while longer. Although in fairness I have to admit the Aberdeen last looks that way too.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*I'm of the younger crowd*

I'm young and I love AE shoes. I don't care for rubber soles though. I just love the size options! I have wide feet, but not long. Some makers make wider shoes, but LONG, or slender, to the point that I have to go the next half size up, which results in possibly tripping when I walk. Unfortunately, my parents never taught me to walk correctly, so sometimes, I tip toe. My PT told me, keep telling yourself, heel - toe!

What can a fat dude do right? I was previously a Bally guy, for a decade, but gradually, their shoes became more pointy, until nothing fits me anymore.

Then I discovered the Lugano (Italian AE), and then Park Ave., and the rest is history!

I like plain shoes that look awesome. Is that also known as classic?



zegnamtl said:


> Dear Paul,
> 
> I am glad to hear this path has been chosen, years ago a debate raged on this very forum as to why companies can not hold their roots and reach out for the younger crowd too. Few seem to be able to balance that game.
> 
> ...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

To go back to my original notice of the A-E 5th Ave from the very beginning of this thread, I just noticed more cracking in the uppers of my beloved 20-yr old BrooksEnglish (Church's) black-calf captoe oxfords, which means a trip to donate them to Salvation Army is coming soon. 

This opens up a spot in the depth chart for some black 5th Aves.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got a pair of the McClains in bourbon/ bone. I am so very excited. This will make my 7th pair of AE's!


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

jdpgator said:


> I did not catch this at first, but the appeal for suggestions for "another stye" is absolutely right on the money. Personally I tend to be drawn to certain styles such as wingtips. The last three pairs purchased being the Strand, the Hudson, and the Birmingham (which was only made possible by your Shoebank staff going beyond my expectations of customer service). For me I immediately recall styles like the Chester or the Fairhaven, but from a practial point of view the McAllister already fits those styles so the trick is a classic shoe that fits into the current collection. My suggestions, based completely on looks are as follows:
> 
> 1. Either the Bancroft or the Dryden. Offers a bit more design than the Fifth Avenue and not as much Weybridge.
> 
> ...


I could go for the Bancroft in a dark brown. I think that would be beautiful.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

A-E must have entire massive department that exists just to _name_ all its shoe styles.

I mean, they have a lot.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Wall said:


> Just got a pair of the McClains in bourbon/ bone. I am so very excited. This will make my 7th pair of AE's!


You'll find that they go very well with a white linen suit


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

So today, I returned my MacNeil wingtips in Black as I tried to wear them around the house and they just didn't fit right. I went back to the Boston store and basically tried every black wingtip that I could afford: The McClain, the McAllister, and the Bel Air and, for how my foot is conformed, the McAllister was perfect. I made my exchange and am very much looking forward to my first AE shoe experience. Thanks for making so many different products on different lasts that enable someone like me to find a shoe that actually fits and fits correctly.

P.S. The manager of your Boston store is excellent.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

WillisGeigerFan said:


> So today, I returned my MacNeil wingtips in Black as I tried to wear them around the house and they just didn't fit right. I went back to the Boston store and basically tried every black wingtip that I could afford: The McClain, the McAllister, and the Bel Air and, for how my foot is conformed, the McAllister was perfect. I made my exchange and am very much looking forward to my first AE shoe experience. Thanks for making so many different products on different lasts that enable someone like me to find a shoe that actually fits and fits correctly.
> 
> P.S. The manager of your Boston store is excellent.


Excellent! Congratulations on the McAllisters!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Assuming WillisGeigerFan's McAllisters are in black calf, his next purchase should be the McAllisters in walnut calf....I find them to be some of the best looking shoes in my rotation!


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Assuming WillisGeigerFan's McAllisters are in black calf, his next purchase should be the McAllisters in walnut calf....I find them to be some of the best looking shoes in my rotation!


I've got the Florsheim Longwings in cognac which is pretty close. At some point I'll need burgundy wingtips and the McAllister is a likely candidate for replacing a pair that probably has only a few months left.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*Tried Fifth Ave. yesterday, suggestion*

My size finally arrived at the Costa Mesa store yesterday, and it just doesn't appeal that much to me...I'm not a fan of the punched leather, as minimal as the ones on the toe of the Fifth Ave.

But I love the Walnut color! Maybe AE will make Park Ave. in Walnut or Chestnut someday?

I must say, Josh was more than patient with me, so thank you, thank you!


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

FWIW, I've looked at some of the archived catalogues, and if I had to pick, my favourites would be:

1957
-Carleton in tan (probably would be #1 choice)
-Duncan 
-Alladin (#2 choice)
-Empire in tan and white
-Strawfut (tan or cordoba) (#3 choice)

1968
-Bagley

1974
-Bond Street


----------



## HanSoo417 (Oct 24, 2009)

What happened here? How did an aweseom thread like this die?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

HanSoo417 said:


> What happened here? How did an aweseom thread like this die?


Han this thread isn't dead. In fact it has been the main genus of many other threads alive and well on AAAC. Stay tuned. . . .


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

hellomarty said:


> My size finally arrived at the Costa Mesa store yesterday, and it just doesn't appeal that much to me...I'm not a fan of the punched leather, as minimal as the ones on the toe of the Fifth Ave.
> 
> But I love the Walnut color! Maybe AE will make Park Ave. in Walnut or Chestnut someday?
> 
> I must say, Josh was more than patient with me, so thank you, thank you!


I also recently tried on the walnut 5th Avenue. There is definitely something about the pattern and color combination that doesn't work for me. However, I do like the shoe in darker shades.

You are right the AE instore staff is always fantastic. Unlike any other store they seem to enjoy customers who know their last or preferences. I wear a 10D in the #1 last and a 9.5E in the #5 last. When they ask "what is your size?" and you say "it depends" their eyes light up. :icon_smile_wink:

Most stores the employees seem intimidated if you know basic stuff about their product line, but at the AE store they seem to like trying to tell you something you don't already know or a style you haven't tried.

I noticed the store had a lot more traffic than normal with the timeless classics being the first shoes people were drawn too. And the cordovan display no longer had dust on it. Someone got the memo! Thank you, Paul G!


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

jdpgator said:


> The top is the Bradley (according to Amazon) and the bottom is identified as the Walton from " Crown_Am's photostream" on Flickr. Very nice collection on this site - makes my collection of 7 AEs seem very modest.
> 
> The bad news on the Bradley is they are discontinued, but the good news is you may be able to find them at a very reasonable price. I waited too long and I have been unable to find my size so the Walton is potentially good news for me.
> 
> FWIW, I have purchased discontinued shoes from the Factory Store in the past and have great service by two seperate employees so I would recommend making a call to see if they have your size. Good luck.


I bought a pair of burgandy shell Bradleys from the AE shoe bank a couple of weeks ago; price - $279. The rep told me that the Bradley was being reintroduced in spring 2010.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

*000 Last*

Don't know why this great thread died but just in case the CEO will still be checking in...... I would like to request more shoes made on the 000 last in a variety of calf, cordovan and suede. You really nailed the styling on that last (especially with the combination heel) so please do not phase it out. I own the Boston in black calf and Augusta in walnut calf and would definitely like to see more of that shape.

Thank you!


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

If it was waterproof, not just resistant, it would be even better.


NukeMeSlowly said:


> Thanks for the fast response on the spectator question.
> 
> At the risk of beating a dead horse, a captoe balmoral winter DRESS boot would be a tremendous seller for you. No American company makes this style of boot anymore; you would have a total lock on the market. If you search this board, you will find dozens of threads on this subject with members lamenting their inability to readily buy this style of boot.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Paul,
First, many compliments to the folks at the Jeffersonville store. They know the products and they know how to satisfy the customer.
second, I have many pairs of AE and am happy with them all. Also have C and J, E. Green and Alden.

third..your catalogs are improving. I have the Fall 2010 one and its great and informative. Liked the explanation of lasts. Had not remembered seeing this since 1992 or so. Yes, I keep your catalogs. The personal stories in the Fall catalog were also interesting and I like your new line of dress shoes with a thin rubber sole.(now if only some were waterproof)
Keep up the good work.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

Another "just in case the CEO is still checking this thread": I would like to request more shoes and boots made on the 333 last in a variety of calf, cordovan and suede. Styling on that last (especially with the combination heel) is great so please do not phase it out. Already own the Neumora and the Rutledge with the Harrison and Parkways on my wish list.

Thank you!


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to throw in that I bought a pair of Fifth Avenues in Walnut this summer, and I love them! The color and the style works well with everything from slacks to jeans.


----------

